# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Προσπάθεια αναπαραγωγής καρδερίνες – φανέτα 2019

## MacGyver

Σε αυτό το θέμα θα δούμε τις προσπάθειες αναπαραγωγής για φέτος στα ζευγαράκια μου: καρδερίνες και φανέτα. Ελπίζω να ζήσουμε όμορφες στιγμές όπως πέρυσι στα φανέτα 
(http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...%84%CE%B1-2018)  
και στις καρδερίνες, που είδαμε από το  ποστ 2174 και μετά στο θέμα: 
(http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...85%CF%80%CE%B1)

Το πώς φτάσαμε μέχρι εδώ έχει παρουσιαστεί στο θέμα: 
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...81%CE%AF%CE%B1





Λοιπόν, για φέτος έχουμε 5-6 ζευγαράκια και 2 παραμάνες ντιμπράντο σε 76άρες κλούβες που διαθέτουν χώρισμα (όλες εκτός από μια). Τα ζευγάρια είναι μαζί όλο το χρόνο και μάλλον θα τα χωρίσω τέλη Μαρτίου - αρχές Απριλίου για λίγες ημέρες, διότι είδα πέρυσι ότι εκείνη την περίοδο είναι έντονα τα κυνηγητά από τα αρσενικά προς τα θηλυκά που θέλουν ακόμη το χρόνο τους και θα μπουν φωλιές.

Σκέφτομαι, σε αντίθεση με τη μέθοδο που ακολουθούν οι περισσότεροι, να βάλω τη φωλιά (ή 2 φωλιές) μόνο από την πλευρά του θηλυκού και να δώσω λίγο βαμβάκι/νήμα και όταν δω ότι δείχνουν ενδιαφέρουν, να βγάλω το χώρισμα (και τις φωλιές που θα περισσεύουν).  Αυτό θα γίνει διότι τα θηλυκά ιθαγενή είναι πιο πίσω από τα αρσενικά και με τη λογική ότι το αρσενικό θα νομίζει ότι κάνει κουμάντο στα του οίκου του και θα υποδείξει στο θηλυκό τη φωλιά που έχει ήδη διαλέξει (ότι γίνεται σε μια κλασική ελληνική οικογένεια δηλαδή  :Happy: ).

Οι ενοχλήσεις στα κλουβιά θα είναι όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερες, αν και δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο, σε σπίτι με παιδιά. Καθαρισμός και αλλαγή τροφής υπολογίζω κάθε εβδομάδα (όπως κάνω και τώρα). Οι πάτοι βγαίνουν χωρίς να χρειάζεται να μετακινηθούν τα κλουβιά και οι εσωτερικές ταΐστρες αφαιρούνται από τις μικρές πόρτες. Στις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες φαίνεται το υπόστρωμα που χρησιμοποιώ (χωρίς να είναι σε επαφή με τα πουλιά) και οι εσωτερικές ταΐστρες.









Να τονίσω ότι οι συγκεκριμένες ζευγαρώστρες έχουν πολύ μεγάλες πόρτες στο κέντρο τους και θέλω να τις χρησιμοποιώ όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερο για αποφυγή «δραπετεύσεων». Οι συγκεκριμένες πόρτες πιστεύω είναι δύσχρηστες για συχνή χρήση. Οι συγκεκριμένες ζευγαρώστρες διαθέτουν και πλαϊνές πόρτες, αλλά όπως έχω τη διάταξη των κλουβιών δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν. Όταν με το καλό θα θέλω να κάνω ωοσκόπηση ή να περάσω δακτυλίδια στα μικρά και αναγκαστικά θα χρησιμοποιήσω τις μεγάλες πόρτες, θα βάζω χώρισμα αδιαφανές (κόντρα πλακέ) για να μην τρομάζουν και για να μην το σκάσουν βέβαια.

*Μείγμα σπόρων* χρησιμοποιώ (και μάλλον δε θα την αλλάξω) την ROYAL VOGELFUTΤER GOLDFINCH No3 που αγοράζω συσκευασμένη των 20 κιλών και μοιράζομαι με φίλους, κυρίως μέσω του φόρουμ, όπως έχει παρουσιαστεί και εδώ:
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...D%CE%B7/page48

Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι η καλύτερη, αλλά σίγουρα από τις πιο οικονομικές με αρκετούς λιπαρούς σπόρους και φυσικά *χωρίς ρούπσεν*.
Παράλληλα, δίνω *έξτρα λιπαρούς σπόρους*, χωρίς να υπολογίζω ποσοστά, γιατί έχω δει αρκετές διαφορές ως προς την αποδοχή από τα πουλιά. Το μείγμα που μένει είτε το πετάω είτε το φυσάω και το δίνω στις παραμάνες, όταν δεν έχουν μικρά να ταΐσουν εννοείται.

Στα πουλιά δίνω *λαχανικά* όλο το χρόνο (1-2 φορές τη βδομάδα) και περισσότερο φυσικά στην προετοιμασία και στην αναπαραγωγή. Συνήθως προτιμώ τσουκνίδα σποριασμένη (από τη λαϊκή, χωρίς πλύσιμο, τη βρίσκω περίπου 9 μήνες το χρόνο) και ιταλικό ραδίκι (από λαϊκή ή σούπερ μάρκετ) που βρίσκω όλο το χρόνο. Αποφεύγω να δίνω μαρούλι και μπρόκολο, γιατί έχω διαβάσει ότι παρακρατούν τυχόν φυτοφάρμακα που έχουν ψεκαστεί. Να συμπληρώσω ότι δίνω και σπόρια πιπεριάς (στην αναπαραγωγή αγοράζω πιπεριές μόνο για τα σπόρια και μπορεί να πετάξω τις υπόλοιπες). Από φρούτα, μόνο σπάνια μήλο (δοκίμασα και πορτοκάλι και τρόμαξαν!!!). Ένας λόγος είναι ότι γεμίζουν τον τόπο (πχ αγγούρι) και λερώνονται πολύ και τα κλουβιά. Επίσης, βάζω συχνά κλαράκια με ξερή ρίγανη, όπου κυριολεκτικά την τσακίζουν και νομίζω η ενασχόλησή τους με τα κλαράκια δρα και αγχολυτικά για αυτά τα υπέροχα πουλιά.

*Αυγοτροφή* φτιάχνω σπιτική που έχει παρουσιαστεί από εδώ και κάτω και θα κάνω σύντομα νέα παρτίδα που θα την δείξω αναλυτικά: http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...1%CF%82/page10

Την αυγοτροφή πάντα την αφρατεύω με φρυγανιά, ώστε να έχει λίγη υγρασία και να μένει περισσότερη ώρα μέσα στα κλουβιά. Όταν μπαγιατέψει, απλά σταματούν να την τρώνε. Πολύ σημαντικό θεωρώ ότι είναι και το *αυγό*, καλά βρασμένο, που δίνεται συνεχώς στην προετοιμασία και σε καθημερινή βάση στο μεγάλωμα και τον απογαλακτισμό τον μικρών αργότερα. Ομοίως με την αυγοτροφή, αφαιρείται την επόμενη ημέρα, όπου τα πουλιά έχουν φάει όσο θέλουν (γιατί ξέρουν όταν μπαγιατέψει απλά δε θα την φάνε, από τη στιγμή που υπάρχει πλούσιο μείγμα σπόρων κλπ διαθέσιμα).

Τέλος, ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα, θεωρώ πολύ σημαντικό την *κάλυψη* μέρους του κλουβιού για να νοιώθουν τα πουλιά ασφάλεια. Θα προσθέσω με την ευκαιρία μου περισσότερη κάλυψη στα κλουβιά και λόγω του *ήλιου* που χτυπά απευθείας πάνω στα κλουβιά για λίγες ώρες και θεωρώ ότι είναι το καλύτερο πυρωτικό, μαζί με την φυσική αύξηση του ημερήσιου φωτισμού αυτή την περίοδο. Λοιπά σκευάσματα, διάφορα πυρωτικά κλπ δεν σκοπεύω να χρησιμοποιήσω, όπως δε χρησιμοποίησα και πέρυσι.

Μην ξεχνάτε ότι η ενασχόληση με τα πουλάκια και περισσότερη η αναπαραγωγική προσπάθεια είναι προπάντων μια ευχαρίστηση για εμάς και ευκαιρία για απόδραση από την καθημερινότητα μας.

Φιλικά πάντα και ελπίζω να βοηθήσω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου νέους εκτροφείς να ζήσουν τέτοιες μαγικές στιγμές

----------


## MacGyver

Μιας και το θυμήθηκα, να προσθέσω ότι σαν υπόστρωμα στις φωλιές που θα χρησιμοποιήσω είναι το περσινό υλικό (έχουμε αρκετή ποσότητα ακόμα) με πολύ καλή αποδοχή

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B9%CE%AC/page5

----------


## Flifliki

Πολύ όμορφη κ καλή δουλειά! Καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## axatis

καλη αναπαραγωγικη χρονια

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πανέμορφος χώρος και παρουσίαση! Ανυπομονώ για τη συνέχεια!!

----------


## sotos2908

Εχεις φτιαξει πολυ ομορφα πραγματα!!!!  Ευχομαι να γεμίσεις καρδερινακια και φανετακια!!!!!!

----------


## TZANNSPY

Μπράβο Νώντα... Σούπερ φαίνονται...
Καλή Αναπαραγωγική Χρόνια να έχεις με τα ιθαγενή σου...!!!

υγ. Πως και δεν προτίμησες την λύση των κινέζικων 90άρων;

----------


## MacGyver

> Μπράβο Νώντα... Σούπερ φαίνονται...
> Καλή Αναπαραγωγική Χρόνια να έχεις με τα ιθαγενή σου...!!!
> 
> υγ. Πως και δεν προτίμησες την λύση των κινέζικων 90άρων;


Ευχαριστώ Σπύρο, περιμένουμε να μπεις και συ σιγά σιγά...

Σχετικά με τις ζευγαρώστρες, οι 76άρες είναι αρκετά φθηνότερες (γύρω στα 30 ευρώ με χώρισμα, ενώ οι 90άρες είναι στα 44 € αν δεν κάνω λάθος), είναι φαρδύτερες, άρα μεγαλύτερος ωφέλιμος όγκος και τέλος είχα τον περιορισμό του συνολικού μήκους των 160 εκατοστών (2 76άρες σε κάθε ράφι). 

Στο χώρο που έχεις διαμορφώσει χωράνε 76άρες? Ξεκίνα σχέδια για του χρόνου  :wink:

----------


## gtsaka

Καλή αρχή Νώντα, καλή αναπαραγωγική χρονια !!!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 6 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Πολυ καλή παρουσίαση
Πέρυσι εφάρμοσες την ίδια ρουτίνα ;
Αν ναι τι αποτελέσματα είχες;

----------


## MacGyver

> Πολυ καλή παρουσίαση
> Πέρυσι εφάρμοσες την ίδια ρουτίνα ;
> Αν ναι τι αποτελέσματα είχες;


Ευχαριστώ όλα τα μέλη για τις ευχές σας και τα καλά σας λόγια. 

Νίκο μπορείς να δεις αναλυτικά στο πρώτο ποστ μου τον υπερσυνδεσμο που οδηγεί στην περσινή αναπαραγωγή των φανέτων, ενώ για τις καρδερίνες (δεν περίμενα πολλά πράγματα και με διέψευσαν)έχω βάλει στοιχεία στα στιγμιότυπα των ιθαγενών

----------


## MacGyver

Επειδή το πιο δύσκολο είναι να τηρούμε τις συμβουλές που δίνουμε (υπομονή) και επειδή ζηλεύουμε λίγο και τα "βατέματα" που ξεκίνησαν σε άλλα μπαλκόνια (με την καλή έννοια πάντα) έβαλα και εγώ σε ένα ζευγαράκι καρδερίνες φωλιές σήμερα.

Να σημειώσω ότι τα πουλιά, αν και είναι του 2018 και τα δύο, τα είδα πιο προχωρημένα από τα υπόλοιπα ζευγάρια (και κυρίως το θηλυκό) και λόγω του γεγονός ότι θα απουσιάζω λίγες ημέρες και δε θα μπορώ να τα παρατηρώ, σκέφτηκα να τους δώσω υλικό και νήμα (ως αντιστρές, για να περνούν το χρόνο τους).

Πάντως, μπορεί στις κατασκευές και στις πατέντες να είμαι Μαγκάιβερ, το ψαλίδι δεν μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω σωστά:

----------


## yannis

> Επειδή το πιο δύσκολο είναι να τηρούμε τις συμβουλές που δίνουμε (υπομονή) και επειδή ζηλεύουμε λίγο και τα "βατέματα" που ξεκίνησαν σε άλλα μπαλκόνια (με την καλή έννοια πάντα) έβαλα και εγώ σε ένα ζευγαράκι καρδερίνες φωλιές σήμερα


Και πολυ καλα εκανες!
Καμια φορα,το να «ζηλεψεις» λιγο και να δοκιμασεις και εσυ με την σειρα σου,ισως φερει ευχαριστες εκπληξεις!

Καλη επιτυχια!

----------


## ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΜΟΥΧΟΣ

Νωντα ευχομαι τα καλυτερα!καπως ετσι τα εχω και εγω τα κλουβια μου!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Βάλαμε σιγά σιγά φωλιές σε όλα τα ζευγαράκια...



Έβαλα προσωρινά αδιαφανές χώρισμα για να μην τα ενοχλώ (και να μην το σκάσουν που λέγαμε από τις μεγάλες πόρτες) και μπήκε από μια φωλιά σε κάθε κλουβί δοκιμαστικά. Επειδή δεν έχω δει ακόμα "απειλητικά" κυνηγητά (κυνηγητά έχω δει, αλλά σε λογικά επίπεδα), δεν έχω χωρίσει θηλυκά από αρσενικά, όπως έκανα πέρυσι. Ίσως να το κάνω αργότερα, ανάλογα με τις συμπεριφορές τους. 

Επίσης, μπήκε και ένα κομμάτι καλαμωτής (σε αυτοσχέδιο πλαίσιο από κανάλι καλωδίων) τόσο για σκίαση όσο και για μην ενοχλούνται από την παρουσία μας στο μπαλκόνι (κυρίως τα φανέτα)

----------


## kostas karderines

Καλή επιτυχία φίλε  :Party0028:

----------


## kostaskirki

Με το καλό Νωντα!  Καλή συνέχεια να εχουν...!

----------


## ndlns

Με το καλό... 

Στάλθηκε από το Mi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sotos2908

Καλη επιτυχια Νωντα ολα καλα να πανε!!!!!!

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Αντε σιγά σιγά Νώντα!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Με το καλο Νωντα,με πολλα μικρα

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Με το καλό φίλε ....προχωρά δυνατά 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Τον τελευταίο καιρό έλειπα αρκετές ημέρες και δεν ενημέρωσα το σχετικό θέμα. Λοιπόν, πέρασε περίπου ένας μήνας που είχα βάλει φωλιές και τα ζευγαράκια αναλώθηκαν στο να γεμίζουν τον τόπο με νήματα και βαμβάκι. Έκανα αντικατάσταση στις τσόχες και έβαλα και 2η φωλιά, αν και βλέπω ότι προτιμούν όλα τη θέση της πρώτης. Παρατηρώ ωστόσο ότι ασχολούνται με μεγαλύτερο κέφι, ειδικά οι καρδερίνες όταν τους δίνω βαμβάκι. Πηγαίνουν συνέχεια πάνω από τη φωλιά (όχι μέσα) και προσπαθούν να πειράζουν την δεμένη τσόχα. 

Η διατροφή τους εμπλουτίζεται συνεχώς και τους δίνεται πιο συχνά αυγό και αυγοτροφή, με πολύ καλή αποδοχή. Λαχανικά σχεδόν σε καθημερινή βάση και κυρίως σποριασμένη τσουκνίδα.

Το αρσενικό φανέτο σε ένα περσινό ζευγάρι έχει πολλά "ντέρτια" και έχει ξεπουπουλιάσει το θηλυκό στο στήθος και γύρω από το κεφάλι. Αυτό το ζευγάρι χωρίστηκε με πλέγμα. Στο άλλο ζευγάρι έχω δει μόνο έντονα κελαηδήματα από το αρσενικό χωρίς βαρβαρότητες. Να υπενθυμίσω ότι πέρυσι τα είχα χωρίσει και τα 2 ζευγάρια γιατί ήταν πολύ επιθετικά τα αρσενικά.

Το μικρό φανέτο που είχε μπει στο νοσοκομειακό κλουβί πριν 1 1/2 μήνα το έχω  με αρσενικό σε 60άρα στην ταράτσα και βρήκα αυγό μέσα στη φωλιά που το έβαλα σε παραμάνα που κλωσά άσπορα. Δεν ξέρω αν θα κάνει κανονική γέννα, αλλά σημασία έχει που το πουλάκι είναι υγιέστατο. Όπως θα δείτε το αυγό του είναι μικρότερο από τα καναρινίσια και πιο σουβλερό


Να σημειώσουμε ότι ο καιρός δε βοηθά αυτή την περίοδο με τις βροχές και την πτώση της θερμοκρασίας, αλλά δεν απελπιζόμαστε, αρχές Μαΐου πιστεύω να έχουμε όλοι μας γεμάτες φωλιές

----------


## gtsaka

Μια χαρά πας Νώντα οι Καρδερίνες και τα φανετα από ότι ξέρω προς το τέλος της Άνοιξης ξεκινάνε , ανυπομονώ να δω τα φανετα, όπως σου είχα πει από κοντά, δεν ήξερα ότι αναπαραγωντε στην αιχμαλωσία.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 6 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

> Μια χαρά πας Νώντα οι Καρδερίνες και τα φανετα από ότι ξέρω προς το τέλος της Άνοιξης ξεκινάνε , ανυπομονώ να δω τα φανετα, όπως σου είχα πει από κοντά, δεν ήξερα ότι αναπαραγωντε στην αιχμαλωσία.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 6 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Γιώργο πέρυσι υπήρχε αναλυτική περιγραφή της αναπαραγωγικής προσπάθειας των φανέτων μου (είναι ο υπερσύνδεσμος στο 1ο μήνυμα αυτού του θέματος). Ελπίζω να έχουμε και φέτος αρκετό υλικό

----------


## MacGyver

> Το αρσενικό φανέτο σε ένα περσινό ζευγάρι έχει πολλά "ντέρτια" και έχει ξεπουπουλιάσει το θηλυκό στο στήθος και γύρω από το κεφάλι. Αυτό το ζευγάρι χωρίστηκε με πλέγμα. Στο άλλο ζευγάρι έχω δει μόνο έντονα κελαηδήματα από το αρσενικό χωρίς βαρβαρότητες. Να υπενθυμίσω ότι πέρυσι τα είχα χωρίσει και τα 2 ζευγάρια γιατί ήταν πολύ επιθετικά τα αρσενικά.


Το αρσενικό φανέτο που είχε ντέρτια μου έκανε ζημιά. Ενώ όπως είχε περιγράψει τους έβαλα το χώρισμα για μια βδομάδα, αποφάσισα την Παρασκευή το απόγευμα να το βγάλω, ώστε το ΣΚ που θα ήμουν σπίτι να δω αντιδράσεις από το συγκεκριμένο ζευγάρι. Το Σάββατο στις 10 το πρωί βρήκα το θηλυκό μισοπεθαμένο σε αυτή την κατάσταση





Το πουλάκι το πήρα στο σπίτι για ζεστασιά, του ξέπλυνα την πληγή με φυσιολογικό ορό, του έδωσα almora plus και με σύριγγα λίγο αυγό με νερό και μέλι. Το απόγευμα πήρα και από τον Αντρέα το νοσοκομείο και το έχω μέσα (Ευχαριστώ Αντρέα!!!!). Του έβαλα και λίγη αλοιφή στην ανοιχτή πληγή στο κεφάλι (με προσοχή γιατί είναι κοντά στα μάτια).

2 μέρες μετά είναι καλύτερα, αρκετά ζωηρό (σαν κλασικό φανέτο) και νομίζω ότι θα τα καταφέρει να επιβιώσει.

 





> Το μικρό φανέτο που είχε μπει στο νοσοκομειακό κλουβί πριν 1 1/2 μήνα το έχω  με αρσενικό σε 60άρα στην ταράτσα και βρήκα αυγό μέσα στη φωλιά που το έβαλα σε παραμάνα που κλωσά άσπορα. Δεν ξέρω αν θα κάνει κανονική γέννα, αλλά σημασία έχει που το πουλάκι είναι υγιέστατο.


Το συγκεκριμένο αυγό είναι άσπορο. Σκέφτηκα να πάρω αυτό το ζευγάρι που έχω στην ταράτσα σε 60άρα και να το βάλω στην 76αρα στο μπαλκόνι, στη θέση από το προηγούμενο ζευγάρι. Ανεβαίνω και βλέπω ότι το θηλυκό έχει ξανά γεννήσει και είμαι έτοιμος να πάρω το αυγό να το βάλω σε παραμάνα που κλωσά άσπορα. Κατεβαίνω να καθαρίσω τα κλουβιά στο μπαλκόνι και όταν πάω να της πάρω το αυγό, την βλέπω να κάθεται και να κλωσά κανονικά!!!! Σήμερα, είναι ακόμα βιδωμένη μέσα και εννοείται ότι θα την αφήσω να τα κλωσήσει μόνη της


Οι καρδερίνες το χαβά τους, σκορπάνε νήματα παντού (αλλά είναι πανέμορφες οι ρουφιάνες...)






όχι ότι ο κύριος της παρακάτω φωτογραφίας πάει πίσω

----------


## IscarioTis

Αντε να δουμε,τι θα δουμε Νωντα

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sarpijk

Κριμα για το θηλυκο... Ευτυχώς δεν την αποτελείωσε. Δεν περιμενα απο φανετα να εχουν τέτοια συμπεριφορά, τα ειχα για πιο ευγενη πουλια. Θα περιμενα απο αρσενικό φλωρο ή σπίνο μονο τετοια αγριοτητα.

----------


## MacGyver

> Κριμα για το θηλυκο... Ευτυχώς δεν την αποτελείωσε. Δεν περιμενα απο φανετα να εχουν τέτοια συμπεριφορά, τα ειχα για πιο ευγενη πουλια. Θα περιμενα απο αρσενικό φλωρο ή σπίνο μονο τετοια αγριοτητα.


Στέφανε, σκέψου ότι αυτό το αρσενικό το έχω 4η χρονιά. Δύο χρόνια ήταν με καναρίνα και έδωσε φανετοκάναρα και πέρυσι ζευγάρωσε με το συγκεκριμένο θηλυκό και μεγάλωσαν μαζί τα μικρά (δεν ξέρω αν συμμετείχε ενεργά στο τάισμα τους).

Το τραυματισμένο είναι πολύ καλύτερα και το επανέφερα στη θέση του, εννοείται με χώρισμα



Στην ταράτσα τα αναστάτωσα λίγο γιατί έπρεπε να αλλάξω τροφή όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορούσα. Λογικά θα έχει 3 αυγά σήμερα (δεν κοίταξα)

----------


## MacGyver

Ξεκινάνε και οι καρδερίνες σιγά σιγά. Την κυρία την είδα χθες να τρώει σουπιοκόκκαλο και σήμερα την καμάρωνα που έστρωνε φωλιά: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xT3RkNF_l-w

Ο κύριος της έπεσε με τα μούτρα στην αυγοτροφή που τους έβαλα, ενώ αχνοφαίνεται και το θηλυκό πίσω του

----------


## kostas karderines

Με το καλό φίλε νωντα,όλα καλά να σου πάνε

----------


## sarpijk

Μπραβο , είναι παλιό ζευγάρι Νωντα?

----------


## MacGyver

> Μπραβο , είναι παλιό ζευγάρι Νωντα?


Είναι και τα 2 πουλιά του 2018... Το αρσενικό δικό μου (από αυτά που πέταγε από τη φωλιά όταν τους έβαλα δακτυλίδια) και το θηλυκό από ανταλλαγή (εκτός φόρουμ) με άλλο αρσενικό μου, τον Οκτώβριο.

Παρατηρώ ότι τα νέα πουλιά είναι πιο έτοιμα για αναπαραγωγή σε σχέση με τα παλιά. Και το φανέτο που κλωσά είναι του 2018...

----------


## MacGyver

Αυτό το ζευγάρι θα το χωρίζατε μετά το πρώτο αυγό? 




Μετά από αυτό τον καβγά είδα βατέματα και την κυρία να πέφτει με τα μούτρα στο σουπιοκόκκαλο. Σταμάτησα να της δίνω υλικό φωλιάς γιατί έχει χτίσει πολυκατοικία

----------


## kostas salonika

Έκανε αυγό ;;



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

> Έκανε αυγό ;;
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Περιμένω Κώστα αύριο μεθαύριο... Μπαίνει αρκετή ώρα στη φωλιά και έχει φάει το μισό σουπιοκοκκαλο. Ευτυχώς έχουν μειωθεί οι τσακωμοι

----------


## kostas salonika

Αν και μετά το 3ο αυγό θα αλλάξει όλοι η κατάσταση..
Παίρνει κάθε μέρα το αυγό και δες συμπεριφορά μετά το 3ο αν την ενοχλεί όταν είναι να κάτσει να κλωσησει


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

> Αυτό το ζευγάρι θα το χωρίζατε μετά το πρώτο αυγό? https://youtu.be/WVtiv1Z-MWI 
> 
> Μετά από αυτό τον καβγά είδα βατέματα και την κυρία να πέφτει με τα μούτρα στο σουπιοκόκκαλο. Σταμάτησα να της δίνω υλικό φωλιάς γιατί έχει χτίσει πολυκατοικία


Εάν δεν έχεις σκοπό να τα βάλεις σε παραμάνα εγώ δεν θα τα χώριζα για να δω γενικά την συμπεριφορά του ζευγαριού. 


Τα φανετα από πίσω γαζωνουν  :Fighting0022:  ::

----------


## MacGyver

Το φανέτο κλωσούσε φανατικά άσπορα για 15 ημέρες και τα αφαίρεσα. 





Με την ευκαιρία, πήρα το θηλυκό και το έβαλα στο αρσενικό που μου χτύπησε το άλλο θηλυκό. Αρχικά με χώρισμα, μετά σταδιακά με παρακολούθηση και τώρα μόνιμα. Το έκανα γιατί 1ον) δεν ήθελα ζευγάρια στην ταράτσα και 2ον) το συγκεκριμένο αρσενικό μου έχει δώσει 2 χρόνια φανετοκάναρα και πέρυσι φανέτα, χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα - πάντα ήταν μαζί με το θηλυκό σε όλη τη διαδικασία. Το χτυπημένο θηλυκό αναρρώνει μόνο του (δε θα μπει σε αναπαραγωγή φέτος) και αυτό το αρσενικό της φωτογραφίας μπήκε με μια παραμάνα, περισσότερο γιατί δεν είχα χώρο και όχι για τα φανετοκάναρα.

Η φετινή καρδερίνα τελικά χτίζει και γκρεμίζει, αλλά οι 2 παλιές μου (τεσσάρων και 2 χρόνων) έπιασαν δουλεία για τα καλά




Με το που τους δίνω νήμα τρέχουν να χτίσουν, όπως φαίνεται και στο βίντεο, ακόμα και αν έχω το κινητό κολλημένο πάνω στο κλουβί...

----------


## MacGyver

Οι καρδερίνες τρελάθηκαν...

Αυτό είναι το θηλυκό που περιμένω να γεννήσει... Χθες το απόγευμα μετά τη δουλειά το είδα βιδωμένο στη φωλιά. Το βράδυ όμως κοιμήθηκε έξω. Σήμερα, όλη μέρα ήταν μέσα στη φωλιά και όταν βγήκε για λίγο φαγητό κυνηγούσε το αρσενικό που πλησίασε τη φωλιά. Ήμουν σίγουρος ότι έχει γεννήσει και δεν το ενόχλησα καθόλου, αλλά τώρα το βράδυ κοιμάται πάλι έξω!!! Αύριο που είναι ημέρα καθαρίσματος θα δω και τη φωλιά (είναι η πρώτη σειρά και αρκετά ψηλά για να δω με ευκολία). Περιμένω από κανένα μέχρι 2-3 αυγά, αν υπάρχει πιθανότητα να τα προφυλάσσει τη μέρα και όταν ολοκληρώσει τη γέννα να καθίσει και να κλωσήσει κανονικά...






Για αυτό το θηλυκό που έφτιαξε φωλιά, καθόταν μέσα που και που και σήμερα το πρωί σηκώθηκα και το είδα να προσπαθεί να φτιάξει φωλιά μέσα στη θήκη από το νήμα που είχε ανοίξει, δεν έχω λόγια... Του έβαλα τελικά και νέα φωλιά και έφτιαχνε την καινούρια σήμερα (εννοείται τη θήκη την έβγαλα!!!)

----------


## MacGyver

Καλημέρα,

Το πάνω ζευγαράκι είχε 1-2 αυγά στον πάτο σπασμένα και 3 αυγά μέσα στη φωλιά. Τα χώρισα με πλέγμα και το θηλυκό κλωσά κανονικά, πιστεύω και το βράδυ θα είναι μέσα μιας και τις προηγούμενες ημέρες μάλλον απλά τα προστάτευε την ημέρα. Για κάθε ενδεχόμενο έχω και παραμάνα που έκανε σήμερα το πρώτο αυγό, αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να το αποφύγω



Η τρελή μετά την προσπάθεια της να φτιάξει φωλιά στη θήκη από το νήμα έφτιαξε αυτή τη φωλιά από χθες μέχρι σήμερα το πρωί.

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Γεια σου Νώντα με τα τρελιαρικα σου 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΜΟΥΧΟΣ

το ιδιο επαθα και εγω νωντα


Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Από τις 8 παρά μέχρι τις 8:29 ήμουν σε αναμμένα κάρβουνα βλέποντας το θηλυκό γαρδέλι έξω από τη φωλιά, μετρώντας τα λεπτά ένα ένα. Όταν τελικά κούρνιασε στο κλαδί και όχι μέσα στη φωλιά, πήρα τη φωλιά της και την έβαλα στην παραμάνα και της έβαλα τη φωλιά με το άσπορο της καναρίνας. Επειδή άλλαξα φωλιές και όχι απλά τα αυγά, η παραμάνα δυσκολεύτηκε λίγο (και παραξενεύτηκε αρκετά) να χωρέσει στη φωλιά της καρδερίνας... Αύριο θα πρέπει να αφαιρέσω λίγο υλικό...

Αν κάνει και αύριο αυγό η καρδερίνα, ίσως να βιάστηκα και δεν έπρεπε να ενεργήσω. Θα δούμε...

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

> Από τις 8 παρά μέχρι τις 8:29 ήμουν σε αναμμένα κάρβουνα βλέποντας το θηλυκό γαρδέλι έξω από τη φωλιά, μετρώντας τα λεπτά ένα ένα. Όταν τελικά κούρνιασε στο κλαδί και όχι μέσα στη φωλιά, πήρα τη φωλιά της και την έβαλα στην παραμάνα και της έβαλα τη φωλιά με το άσπορο της καναρίνας. Επειδή άλλαξα φωλιές και όχι απλά τα αυγά, η παραμάνα δυσκολεύτηκε λίγο (και παραξενεύτηκε αρκετά) να χωρέσει στη φωλιά της καρδερίνας... Αύριο θα πρέπει να αφαιρέσω λίγο υλικό...
> 
> Αν κάνει και αύριο αυγό η καρδερίνα, ίσως να βιάστηκα και δεν έπρεπε να ενεργήσω. Θα δούμε...


Αυτό το άγχος στην αναπαραγωγή ξεπληρώνεται μόνο με κλαρωμενα πουλάκια Νώντα, έτσι; Όλα καλά να σου πάνε.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Σήμερα το πρωί η καρδερίνα έκανε και άλλο αυγό μέσα στη φωλιά με το ασπορο καναρινισιο. Επομένως ήξερε τι έκανε και κακώς δεν την εμπιστεύτηκα. Το καλό είναι ότι υπάρχουν 4 αυγά στην παραμανα και ξέρω την επόμενη φορά τι να κάνω με το συγκεκριμένο ζευγάρι.

Η τρελή πιυ έφτιαξε τη φωλιά σε μισή μέρα γέννησε αυγό στον πάτο και έσπασε  :Mad0039:  Δεν ήταν δουλειά του αρσενικού σίγουρα, η κυρία είχε ψιλό χαλάσει τη φωλιά και τώρα που το σκέφτομαι θα βάλω μια δυο ακόμα το απόγευμα

----------


## ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΜΟΥΧΟΣ

ερωτηση:2 θηλυκα βατευονται και γεννανε απο τον ιδιο αρσενικο..τα παιδια πηγαινουν ζευγαρια;

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

> ερωτηση:2 θηλυκα βατευονται και γεννανε απο τον ιδιο αρσενικο..τα παιδια πηγαινουν ζευγαρια;
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Βασίλη αν ρωτάς τη γνώμη μου, μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα αρσενικό για 2 θηλυκά - εφαρμόζεται συχνά στα καναρίνια - αλλά δε θα σου το συνιστούσα. Επιθυμητό είναι να έχουμε καθαρά ζευγάρια καρδερίνες και όχι αρσενικά επιβήτορες. Αν όμως έχει ξεκινήσει η αναπαραγωγή και έχεις κάποιος αυτά τα 3 πουλιά στη διάθεσή του θα μπορούσε να ξεκινήσει την προετοιμασία με ένα ζευγάρι και όταν γεννήσει το θηλυκό να "σπάσει" τι ζευγάρι.

Τα παιδιά αυτών των ζευγαριών νομίζω ότι μπορεί να γίνουν ζευγάρια (ας σου πουν και αυτοί που γνωρίζουν περισσότερα), αλλά Βασίλη κάνουμε και ανταλλαγές αν θες για τα αίματα

Στα του οίκου μου: η τρελή σήμερα δεν έκανε αυγό, άρα α) σενάριο ήταν άσπορο και θα προχωρήσει σε λίγες ημέρες σε κανονική γέννα (το έκανε πέρυσι που ήταν πρωτάρα) ή β) θα συνεχίσει αύριο είτε σε φωλιά είτε στον πάτο τα υπόλοιπα αυγά και θα είναι ένσπορα. Πάντως, έχει χάσει το ενδιαφέρον της να φτιάξει φωλιά της προκοπής και περισσότερο παίζει με τα νεύρα μου... εεε... με το νήμα!!!

Η παραμάνα κλωσά μια χαρά τα 4 αυγά του πάνω ζευγαριού και κάθε μέρα που γεννά δικό της το αφαιρώ. Στα φανέτα και στο άλλο ζευγάρι καρδερίνες (οι πρωτάρες) έχω βάλει επιπλέον φωλιές και περιμένω

----------


## MacGyver

> Η τρελή που έφτιαξε τη φωλιά σε μισή μέρα γέννησε αυγό στον πάτο και έσπασε  Δεν ήταν δουλειά του αρσενικού σίγουρα, η κυρία είχε ψιλό χαλάσει τη φωλιά και τώρα που το σκέφτομαι θα βάλω μια δυο ακόμα το απόγευμα


4η μέρα μετά το πρώτο αυγό και βρήκα και άλλο στον πάτο... Σίγουρα είναι σημερινό γιατί κάθε μέρα κοιτούσα με μεγάλη προσοχή αν θα συνεχίσει να γεννά ή όχι. Δυστυχώς, δεν έχει ιδιαίτερη όρεξη για καμία φωλιά και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Το αρσενικό πάντως είναι κύριος: μόνο κελάηδημα και προσπάθεια για βάτεμα και δεν πειράζει τις φωλιές, όσο έχω δει τουλάχιστον (βατέματα δεν έχω δει, αλλά λείπω και πολλές ώρες).

Το ένα ζευγάρι φανέτα είχε ένα αυγό στον πάτο και ένα στη φωλιά. Επειδή είχα νεύρα από τα γαρδέλια, το πήρα και το έβαλα στη 2η παραμάνα που κλωσά λογικά άσπορα (έχω μαζί της ένα αρσενικό φανέτο αλλά δεν περιμένω τίποτα ιδιαίτερο, μόνο να μην το έχω στην ταράτσα). Το ΣΚ θα λείπω, άρα από Δευτέρα τα νεότερα...

----------


## MacGyver

Χαρές και λύπες...
Χθες τα καθάρισα και σήμερα το πρωί είχαμε:

- αυγό στον πάτο από το ζευγάρι καρδερίνες που είχα βάλει τα αυγά από την 1η γέννα τους στην παραμάνα (είναι 3/4 ένσπορα και τα περιμένω το ΣΚ). Μάλλον το έκανε το αρσενικό και τα χώρισα. Η θηλυκιά περνά αρκετή ώρα φτιάχνοντας τη φωλιά και κάθεται και μέσα. Θα δω το βράδυ αν θα καθίσει και που θα γεννήσει αύριο. Δεν την βάζω άλλο υλικό και έχει κόψει όλο το χαρτί από τον πάτο του κλουβιού...




- η τρελή χθες το πρωί ήταν σε μια φωλιά 8αρα ψάθινη χωρίς τσόχα και νόμισα ότι γέννησε και κλώσαγε. Το απόγευμα είχε βγάλει ότι νήμα είχε μέσα και δεν ξανά ασχολήθηκε με τη συγκεκριμένη φωλιά (δεν ξέρω αν είχε αυγό, δεν βρήκα τσόφλια πουθενά). Σήμερα το πρωί είχε διαλέξει άλλη φωλιά και γέννησε μέσα!!! Αφιερωμένο στο Μανώλη που μου είπε να βάλω φωλιά στην πρόσοψη του κλουβιού...



- το τρίτο ζευγαράκι με τα φετινάρια που περίμενα να γεννήσουν πρώτα, μόνο σκορπάνε νήματα δύο μήνες τώρα... Νομίζω όμως ότι σε λίγες μέρες θα έχουμε και από αυτά καλά (?) νέα


Τα φανέτα τα έχω ψιλό παρατήσει και τα κοιτάω αραιά και που. Βέβαια, φταίνε και αυτά που τη μια μέρα βλέπω αυγό στη φωλιά



και μετά από 2 μέρες (για να μην τα ενοχλώ) το βλέπω πεταμένο κάτω




Να σημειώσω ότι το πρωί έβρεξε, μετά έβγαλε ήλιο, μετά λίγο χαλάζι και μετά έβρεχε με ήλιο... Καλά κρασιά (θα τα χρειαστούμε)

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Εντάξει σε καλό δρόμο είσαι Νώντα όπως όλοι μας λίγο πολύ.Η τρελή τελικά ήθελε μπαλκόνι με θέα μου φαίνεται.Οσο για τις αφιερώσεις ... την Παρασκευή 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

> Εντάξει σε καλό δρόμο είσαι Νώντα όπως όλοι μας λίγο πολύ.Η τρελή τελικά ήθελε μπαλκόνι με θέα μου φαίνεται.Οσο για τις αφιερώσεις ... την Παρασκευή 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Εννοείται για το κέρασμα... Αντε να βγάλουμε πουλάκια να συμπεθεριασουμε

----------


## ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΜΟΥΧΟΣ

τι γινεται με σενα Νωντα;;;

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sotos2908

Νωντα δεν ειναι μια η τρελη. Χιλιαδες.....  Πανε συμφωνα με τον καιρό.....  Οπως ναναι δλδ....  Και με ολα αυτα θυμήθηκα το ανεκδοτο που ο διευθυντης της ψυχιατρικης εφτιαξε πισινα στους τρελους, οι τρελοι πηδουσαν απο τον βατιρα μπαιναν μεσα κολυμπουσαν.....  Το απογευματακι βγαινει ο διευθυντης και τους λεει: Τρελοιιιιιιιι αυριο θα σας βαλω και νερο στην πισίνα....!!!!!!!  ::  :trash:

----------


## MacGyver

Σήμερα το βράδυ κοιμούνται και οι δύο μέσα στις φωλιές. Η τρελή δεν έκανε 2ο αυγό, αλλά έχει στρωθεί για τα καλά, όπως πέρυσι, και το αρσενικό της κάθεται σε μια γωνίτσα. Την πάνω δεν την κοίταξα να πω την αλήθεια, αλλά και μόνο που κοιμάται μέσα που δεν το έκανε στην προηγούμενη γέννα πιστεύω ότι στρώνει σιγά σιγά. Απλά έχω χωρισμένο το αρσενικό εδώ, γιατί αποδεδειγμένα έκανε τις ζημιές.

Στα φανέτα βρήκα ένα αυγό κάτω και ένα μέσα από το ίδιο ζευγάρι που είχε και τα προηγούμενα. Το έβαλα στην 2η παραμάνα και τους έδωσα νέα φωλιά, την οποία έστρωνε το θηλυκό με ζήλο. Πιστεύω και αυτά ήθελαν το χρόνο τους και φορτσάρουν σιγά σιγά.

----------


## ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΜΟΥΧΟΣ

ολα στρωνουν σιγα σιγα

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Παρασκευή απόγευμα είχαμε καθάρισμα πριν από τη συνάντηση και πριν την αναχώρηση μου το Σάββατο το πρωί για το χωριό. Βλέπω το παρακάτω και λέω στα πιτσιρίκια "βγήκε το πρώτο πουλάκι" και μου απαντούν "μπαμπά, είναι δύο πουλάκια..."



Το ΣΚ έπιασαν δουλειά: έβρασαν αυγό και τους έβαζαν και έβγαζαν φωτογραφίες







Σήμερα γύρισα αργά και είδα την παραμάνα να ταΐζει μόνο ασπράδι (δεν είχα φάει καθόλου κρόκο). Δεν την ενόχλησα, θα τα δω αύριο για περισσότερες φωτογραφίες. 

Να θυμίζω ότι τα αυγά ήταν αυτά που είχα περιγράψει παραπάνω σε άλλο ποστ. Τελικά δε μπορώ να βγάλω ασφαλή συμπεράσματα αν τα είχε παρατήσει τα αυγά (θα έβγαιναν μόνο τα 2) ή αν απλά τα πρόσεχε για να τα κλωσήσει με το τελευταίο αυγό (θα είχαν βγει και τα 4 - δεν ξέρω αν το αυγό που δεν εκκολάφτηκε ήταν άσπορο ή δεν το κλώσησε καλά η καρδερίνα πριν το βάλω στην παραμάνα). Το ζευγάρι να σημειώσω ότι είναι περσινό (το θηλυκό το έχω 4 χρόνια, το αρσενικό 2) και τα έχω όλο το χρόνο μαζί, χωρίς φάρμακα, χωρίς "πυρωτικά", συμπληρώματα κλπ (ούτε βιταμίνη Ε δεν δίνω). 

Το αυγό από τα φανέτα που είχα βάλει στην άλλη παραμάνα είναι ένσπορο. Το κακό είναι ότι έχω βάλει και αυγά από καρδερίνες στην ίδια παραμάνα με διαφορετικές ημερομηνίες από τη στιγμή που είδα ότι τα είχαν παρατήσει και περισσότερο ενδιαφερόταν για να φτιάξουν φωλιά παρά να κλωσήσουν (μάλλον άσπορα, θα τα δω τις επόμενες ημέρες).

----------


## MacGyver

Οι Χίουι, Λίουι, Ντιούι απέκτησαν (με πάρα πολύ κόπο) δακτυλίδια





Στα δύο που είναι 5 ημερών πέρασα 2,7 δακτυλίδια και αυτά με δυσκολία (νούμερα 100, 101) και το τελευταίο που βγήκε το Σάββατο έχει 2,5 mm δακτυλίδι (νούμερο 100). Τα μεγάλα έχουν ανοίξει και τα μάτια τους!!!

Στην άλλη παραμάνα είχα βάλει ότι αυγό είχε μείνει στη φωλιά από τα υπόλοιπα. Η "κυρία" τη Δευτέρα βαρέθηκε να κλωσά και σηκώθηκε... Ευτυχώς τα πήγα σε άλλη παραμάνα στον αδερφό μου και μάλλον θα έχουμε σήμερα - αύριο το πρώτο φανετάκι.... Το κακό είναι ότι πρέπει να είναι ένσπορα και 2 αυγά από καρδερίνες και πρέπει όταν βγουν να πάρω το φανετάκι να το μεγαλώσω στο χέρι (ή να τα βάλω σε άλλη παραμάνα), γιατί διαφορετικά δεν έχουν ελπίδα τα καρδερινάκια.... Πολύ άγχος φέτος...

Επίσης, έκανα τράμπα 2 αρσενικά σε δύο ζευγάρια καρδερίνες. Το ένα βάτευε και έσπαγε (μάλλον) αυγά και το άλλο ζευγάρι είχε κάνει άσπορα... Το τι έγινε από κυνηγητά και κελάηδημα δεν περιγράφεται... Η μια ξανά γέννησε την επόμενη μέρα (σήμερα) και κλωσά...

Και επειδή δε βγάζουν νόημα τα παραπάνω (και βιάζομαι να πάρω τη μικρή από τα αγγλικά) θα τα ξαναπούμε...

----------


## amastro

Σκάτζα τα αρσενικά τέτοια εποχή;
Η μάχη του Σκρα θα γίνει.

----------


## MacGyver

> Σκάτζα τα αρσενικά τέτοια εποχή;
> Η μάχη του Σκρα θα γίνει.


Πράγματι έγιναν ομηρικές μάχες... Τράβηξα πρώτα ένα πεντάλεπτο βίντεο, όπου κελαηδούσαν ασταμάτητα (θέλει πολύ χρόνο για να ανέβει και το παράτησα) και μετά τράβηξα αυτό από το σαλόνι μου 




Αντρέα, τα έκανα τράμπα γιατί καθόταν αποβλακωμένα και τα 4 πουλιά και ήθελα λίγο να "ζωηρέψουν"... Τελικά το παράκαναν 

Το πάνω θηλυκό γέννησε, άρα αν είναι ένσπορα (είναι αυτό που μου έδωσε τα μικρά, άρα λογικά θα είναι, αρκεί να τα κλωσήσει) είναι από τον ίδιο πατέρα. Το κάτω που είχε κάνει άσπορα, αν κάνει στη συνέχεια ένσπορα θα είναι αγνώστου πατρός...

----------


## MacGyver

Σήμερα θα γράψουμε αναλυτικά μόνο τα ευχάριστα (στα δυσάρεστα έχουμε ακόμα αυγά στον πάτο και φωλιές αχούρι)

Σήκω μαρή να δω τα καρδερινάκια



Πάντα καλοταϊσμένα και με τα δακτυλίδια όλα μια χαρά



Η μάνα τους γέννησε το 3ο αυγό σήμερα και παραμένει βιδωμένη από την πρώτη μέρα 



και βγήκε και το πρώτο φανετάκι της χρονιάς στην παραμάνα του αδερφού μου



Να δούμε πως θα διαχειριστούμε τα υπόλοιπα ένσπορα αυγά αυτής της φωλιάς (σιγά μη χαλαρώσουμε καθόλου)

----------


## ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΜΟΥΧΟΣ

Καλησπερα σας...σημερα ηρθα αντιμετωπος με κατι που δεν μου εχει ξανατυχει ποτε.4η μερα μια πενταδα απο ενα καλο μου ζευγαρι 2η γεννα φετος...η πρωτη ειναι με το θεμα <<αυγο στον πατο>>.4η μερα η μανα παραταει τη φωλια και ταιζει μονο ο αρσενικος και κραζει συνεχως την θηλυκια.Το πρωι και ενω δεν ηταν στη φωλια η θηλυκια εβγαλα τον πατο και εβαλα φρεσκια αμμο πετωντας την παλια.Δεν γνωριζω αν εφταιξε αυτο.Παρατηρουσα και περιμενα..τελικα τα εβαλα σε μια και μοναδικη καναρα που εχω και κλωσσουσε  σχεδον 10η μερα.Τελικα ολα καλα.Τα ταιζει.Δεν εχω ξαναχρησιμοποιησει καναρα και δεν ημουν σιγουρος για το αποτελεσμα.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Αφού τα ανέλαβε η καναρα μην σε ανχωνει κάτι 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

> Η μάνα τους γέννησε το 3ο αυγό σήμερα και παραμένει βιδωμένη από την πρώτη μέρα 
> 
> και βγήκε και το πρώτο φανετάκι της χρονιάς στην παραμάνα του αδερφού μου
> 
> 
> 
> Να δούμε πως θα διαχειριστούμε τα υπόλοιπα ένσπορα αυγά αυτής της φωλιάς (σιγά μη χαλαρώσουμε καθόλου)



Δε χαλαρώνουμε, δεν προλαβαίνουμε, αλλά όσο είναι ευχάριστα τα νέα προχωράμε....

Το φανετάκι 5 ημερών μεγαλώνει με τα 3 καρδερινάκια που είναι 11 ημερών...



Το πως τα κατάφερα και δεν το τάισα στο χέρι γιατί το αποδέχτηκε η κανάρα και έχει ζήσει μαζί με τα 3 γαρδελάκια είναι μεγάλη ιστορία και σίγουρα όχι τυχαίο (άλλη φορά που θα έχω χρόνο θα τα πούμε αναλυτικά)


Η πάνω καρδερίνα έχει 5 αυγά και δεν σηκώνεται καθόλου. Δε θα δω αν είναι ένσπορα, λογικά θα είναι αφού έχει ξανά δώσει ένσπορα αυγά φέτος, θα περιμένω να κάνει τον κύκλο της





Η τρελή που ήταν με τον καρδερίνο που βάτεψε την από πάνω έκανε ωραία φωλιά και πρώτο αυγό σήμερα. Στο τσακ πρόλαβα και χώρισα τον αρσενικό το πρωί πριν το σπάσει και η κυρία βίδωσε από το πρώτο αυγό, όπως πέρυσι





Το νέο μου ζευγαράκι, πουλιά του 2018 και τα δυο, έκαναν και αυτά 3 αυγά και επειδή δεν την είδα να κάθεται μέσα καθόλου τα έβαλα σήμερα στη 2η παραμάνα που έχει και αυτή 3 αυγά. Λογικά θα έπρεπε να είχαν 4 σήμερα, άρα μάλλον είναι άσπορη γέννα, αλλά δεν έχω να χάσω τίποτα... Αν είναι άσπορα, περιμένει ο καρδερίνος να μπει και με αυτό το θηλυκό... Η παραμάνα ήταν λίγες μέρες με το αρσενικό φανέτο, αλλά θα τα αυγά τα έβαλα στην καρδερίνα για να δω αν θα κλωσήσει ή αν θα κάνει 4ο αύριο



Τα φανέτα έχουν φτιάξει φωλιά, έκαναν άλλη μια γέννα με σπασμένα, πέρα από τα δύο αυγά που είχα σώσει και έχουν βγει πουλάκια. Α! βγήκε σήμερα και το 2ο φανετάκι στον αδερφό μου και περιμένω μεθαύριο και 2 καρδερινάκια - λογικά είναι ένσπορα (τώρα δε το γλιτώνω το τάισμα στο χέρι)...

----------


## escape_a3

Χιχιχι   Μπράβο Νώντα!!
Να πάνε όλα κατ´ευχήν!!!

----------


## ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΜΟΥΧΟΣ

θαυμασια Νωντα!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

Τραίνο πάει ο νωντας  :wink: 
Μπράβο φίλε

----------


## MacGyver

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα σε όλους!

Ο Ιούνιος μας βρίσκει:

Πάνω δεξιά: Κλωσά 5 αυγά που τα περιμένω την επόμενη βδομάδα. Ο αρσενικός είναι με χώρισμα



Από κάτω της, στη μέση: Η τρελή που έκανε σήμερα 4ο αυγό και έχει βιδωθεί από το πρώτο. Είχε μπει ο αρσενικός από πάνω που έχει δώσει ένσπορα και φέτος και είναι με χώρισμα.





Από κάτω είναι η παραμάνα με τα 3 καρδερινάκια που κλαρώσανε (του 1ου θηλυκού) με ένα φανετάκι που είναι 8-9 ημερών. 



Πάνω και αριστερά είναι το αρσενικό φανέτο που είχε χτυπήσει το θηλυκό του αν θυμάστε με χώρισμα με την 2η παραμάνα. Το θηλυκό φανέτο είναι στην ταράτσα και είναι πολύ καλύτερα

Φωτογραφία μετά το χτύπημα και χθεσινή:





Η παραμάνα είχε μπει λίγες μέρες με το αρσενικό φανέτο αλλά λόγω bulling δε νομίζω να ζευγάρωσαν...  Έχει 2 αυγά από το τελευταίο ζευγάρι καρδερίνες που θα δούμε παρακάτω και 2-3 δικά της (τα πρώτα 3 δικά της τα πέταξα χωρίς να κάνω οωσκόπηση για να χωρέσουν τα καρδερινίσια)

Από κάτω τους (στη μέση αριστερά) είναι το άλλο ζευγάρι φανέτα που έχει λογικά 3ο αυγό σήμερα και δε σηκώνεται με τίποτα από τη φωλιά. Εκεί που χτυπιόταν όταν έβγαινα στην βεράντα, τώρα βάζω χέρι μέσα στο κλουβί για να της βάλω αυγό και κάθεται ατάραχη! Είναι μαζί με το αρσενικό, όπως και πέρυσι και ζητά συνέχεια ταϊσματα




Και last but not least είναι το 3ο μου ζευγάρι καρδερίνες, πουλιά του 2018, που ξεκίνησαν πρώτα να παίζουν με νήματα, αλλά την προηγούμενη βδομάδα έκαναν μόνο 3 αυγά, το ένα είναι σίγουρα άσπορο (φαινόταν το υγρό μέσα του) και τα άλλα δύο είναι στην παραμάνα που είπαμε και παραπάνω. Αν είναι όλα άσπορα, θα μπει ο καλός αρσενικός και εδώ να κάνει τη δουλειά του



Μας περιμένει βαρβάτος Ιούνιος....

----------


## MacGyver

Μόλις μου ήρθε και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία από τον αδερφό μου




Τελικά βγήκανε και τα 2 καρδερινάκια και το άλλο φανετάκι   :: 

Αυτά τα 4 μικρά (μαζί με το άλλο φανετάκι) όταν η παραμάνα παράτησε τα αυγά γιατί καθόταν ήδη αρκετές μέρες στα δικά της άσπορα πριν της τα βάλω, πήρα μια ώρα άδεια από τη δουλειά και πήγα σπίτι για να τα μεταφέρω με το μηχανάκι!!! στον αδερφό μου. Όταν γράφω δεν ηρεμούμε και θα μας τρελάνουν τα πουλιά το εννοώ...

----------


## ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΜΟΥΧΟΣ

Καλο μηνα Νωντα!!Οι μηχανες στο φουλ!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Τα μικρά κλαρώσανε!!! Βίντεο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvlz...ature=youtu.be και φωτογραφία:




και σήμερα βγήκαν και τα πρώτα πουλάκια από την πάνω καρδερίνα που θα τα μεγαλώσει μόνη της. Ξεχωρίζει ένα πουλάκι και ένα ραγισμένο αυγό, έτοιμο να βγει και το δεύτερο πουλάκι. Την πέτυχα να ταΐζει αλλά οι φωτογραφίες δεν είναι καλής ποιότητας και δεν τις ανέβασα.




Οι υπόλοιπες κλώσες κάθονται φρόνημα στα ...αυγά τους

----------


## sarpijk

Να σου ζησουν Νωντα!

----------


## ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΜΟΥΧΟΣ

Νωντα τα καλυτερα!!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

> Να σου ζησουν Νωντα!


Στέφανε με το καλό και στα δικά σου... Αν για κάποιο λόγο δεν τα καταφέρεις, ένα πουλάκι θα σου έρθει δώρο στη Θεσσαλονίκη  :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## sotos2908

Πενταμορφα Νωντα συγχαρητήρια!!!!!  Ευχαριστα νέα!!!!! Να δούμε και τα υπολοιπα!!!!!!

----------


## kostas karderines

Μπράβο φίλε νωντα ::

----------


## sarpijk

> Στέφανε με το καλό και στα δικά σου... Αν για κάποιο λόγο δεν τα καταφέρεις, ένα πουλάκι θα σου έρθει δώρο στη Θεσσαλονίκη


Νωντα σε ευχαριστώ πολυ απο καρδιας! Εγω σκοπευω και ευχομαι να κανουμε ΑΝΤΑΛΛΑΓΉ!

----------


## kostas salonika

Μπράβο φίλε ...είσαι και ο πρώτος ...
Ξέρεις δαχτυλίδια εγώ είμαι εδώ .. :Happy: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## escape_a3

Καλά κλαρώματα!!

----------


## MacGyver

Βγήκε και το 3ο καρδερινάκι σήμερα και λογικά συνεχίζουμε. Η μάνα κέρβερος...



Με το που της έβαλα σπόρια από πιπεριά και ιταλικό ραδίκι έπεσε με τα μούτρα να τρώει και  πήγε κατευθείαν να ταΐσει





Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι ότι από το ραδίκι προτίμησε το κοτσάνι και όχι τα φύλλα...

Στα δυσάρεστα νέα είναι ότι έβαλα στο 2ο φανετάκι δακτυλιδάκι στην παραμάνα του αδερφού μου και το βρήκαμε νεκρό μέσα στη φωλιά, αν και ταΐσμένο, χωρίς δακτυλίδι. Στα 2 καρδερινάκια που είναι στην ίδια παραμάνα δε θα μπουν δακτυλίδια για κάθε ενδεχόμενο.

----------


## ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΜΟΥΧΟΣ

Γιαυτο βαζω μετα δαχτυλιδια για να ξεχωριζω εγω τα πουλια..αυτα φοβαμαι και οτι δεν εχω το χρονο να τα παρακολουθησω.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## escape_a3

> Τα μικρά κλαρώσανε!!! Βίντεο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvlz...ature=youtu.be και φωτογραφία:


Νώντα, είδα και το βίντεο... θέλω και εγώ να τα κάνω τα μικρά να κάθονται στο δάχτυλό μου και να τα ταΐζω (εδώ έχω καταφέρει τη μάνα να τρώει πρασινάδες, με το χέρι μου μέσα στο κλουβί, αλλά την έχω 5 χρόνια σχεδόν)

Το ένα το είδα σήμερα για πρώτη φορά να κάθεται όρθιο καμαρωτό στο στεφάνι της φωλιάς...μήπως να την κατεβάσω πιο κάτω μην πέσει?  Όποτε πάω να βγάλω τη φωλια για να την τσεκάρω, τα βλεπω που σκύβουν μέσα στη φωλια, που σημαίνει οτι με φοβούνται.

Αυτο της φωτό πόσων ημερών είναι???

----------


## MacGyver

> Νώντα, είδα και το βίντεο... θέλω και εγώ να τα κάνω τα μικρά να κάθονται στο δάχτυλό μου και να τα ταΐζω (εδώ έχω καταφέρει τη μάνα να τρώει πρασινάδες, με το χέρι μου μέσα στο κλουβί, αλλά την έχω 5 χρόνια σχεδόν)
> 
> Το ένα το είδα σήμερα για πρώτη φορά να κάθεται όρθιο καμαρωτό στο στεφάνι της φωλιάς...μήπως να την κατεβάσω πιο κάτω μην πέσει?  Όποτε πάω να βγάλω τη φωλια για να την τσεκάρω, τα βλεπω που σκύβουν μέσα στη φωλια, που σημαίνει οτι με φοβούνται.
> 
> Αυτο της φωτό πόσων ημερών είναι???


Αντρέα αυτά είναι περίπου 20 ημερών περίπου και κάθονται γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνουν από ...φόβο. Σε 5-6 ημέρες θα κοπανιούνται. Για να μάθεις να τα ταΐζεις στο χέρι πρέπει να ασχοληθείς από μικρά με κρέμα, πριν ανοίξουν τα μάτια τους. Σε συμβουλεύω να δεις θέματα με αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών προηγούμενων ετών και θα βγάλεις λαβράκια... 

Στα δικά μας:

- 4ο καρδερινάκι σήμερα και το 5ο αυγό ένσπορο!!! 



Πήρα το πιο μικρό και το αυγό και το έβαλα στην παραμάνα που έχει 2 ένσπορα από το ζευγάρι του 2018. Έτσι, θα μεγαλώσει 3 η καρδερίνα που μάλλον δε θα δοκιμάσω να βάλω δακτυλίδια και 4 η δεύτερη παραμάνα που θα μπουν δακτυλιδάκια




Η τρελή μάλλον έχει άσπορα. Εδώ σε ένα βιντεάκι που παραλίγο να τη χαϊδέψω για να σηκωθεί https://youtu.be/T5iD743nIns  και μια φωτογραφία από τα 5 αυγά της συν ένα δώρο 




Το φανετάκι έχει 4 αυγά και συνεχίζει να κλωσά κανονικά



Το ζευγαράκι του 2018 έκανε 1ο αυγό σήμερα και δεν κλωσά. Το αντικατέστησα με ψεύτικο και το έβαλα σε σκιερό μέρος. Αν δεν καθίσει μετά το 3ο, θα τα βάλω στην 1η παραμάνα που έχει τα πρώτα μικρά και έκανε και αυτή πρώτο άσπορο σήμερα

----------


## MacGyver

Βγήκε και ο Messi.... Νο10 από αυτό το ζευγάρι για φέτος, το 5ο της 5άδας που κλώσαγε η καρδερίνα



Περιμένω αύριο - μεθαύριο και τα άλλα δύο αυγά σε αυτή τη φωλιά από το ζευγάρι του 2018. Θυμίζω το αρσενικό του 2018 είναι δικό μου και 6άρακι (αυτά που πετούσαν πέρυσι από τη φωλιά) και το θηλυκό το πήρα από ανταλλαγή τον Οκτώβριο.

Στην καρδερίνα μεγαλώνουν τα υπόλοιπα 3 μικρά και σήμερα, 5η μέρα, έβαλα με δυσκολία δακτυλίδι στο μεγάλο της παρέας. Το ρίσκαρα να περάσω δακτυλίδι μιας και είμαι σπίτι και το παρακολουθώ συνέχεια και μέχρι στιγμής όλα πάνε καλά.





Η τρελή που κλώσαγε φανατικά είχε 5/5 άσπορα και τα αφαίρεσα (καλά μου τα έλεγε ο Κώστας, εγώ δεν ήθελα να τον πιστέψω). Βγήκε και το χώρισμα με τον αρσενικό και βλέπουμε... Ο αρσενικός, είναι ο μπαμπάς από τα 10 μικρά, άρα πιστεύω θα πάρω και από αυτή πουλάκια φέτος  :Love0030:

----------


## MacGyver

Τα μικρά μεγαλώνουν και η καρδερίνα ταΐζει φανατικά





Το μεγαλύτερο έχει μεγάλη διαφορά από τα άλλα δύο. Στο συγκεκριμένο το δακτυλίδι μπήκε με δυσκολία και είχε πρηστεί το ποδαράκι του. Είχα τον Μανώλη stand by μήπως και έπαιρνα το ψαλιδάκι και το έβγαζα, αλλά τελικά κατάφερα να το στριφογυρίσω και να βάλω λίγο φυσιολογικό ορό για να το ξεπλύνω και κρέμα betadine. To ελέγχω 3-4 φορές την ημέρα και νομίζω ότι τελικά θα ξεπρηστεί και δε θα έχει πρόβλημα. Γενικά δεν αντιμετώπισα κανένα πρόβλημα από τη μητέρα τους με τα δακτυλίδια και νομίζω βοήθησε πολύ ότι είχε φλούδια από ηλιόσπορο μέσα στη φωλιά.

Δακτυλιδάκι έβαλα σήμερα και στο 4ο μικρό που είναι στην παραμάνα με το 5ο και τα 2 ένσπορα αυγά από το άλλο ζευγάρι. Τα αυγά σήμερα δεν έσκασαν και τα περιμένω αύριο. Το ένα αυγό το ράγισα σήμερα στην προσπάθεια μου να πάρω το πουλάκι για να του βάλω το δακτυλίδι...  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Ωραίες εικόνες όπως πάντα από τον φίλο μας τον Νώντα!Καλοκλαρωτα όλα.
Υγ: καμία φορά προσπαθώ να καταλάβω τι έχεις κάνει με τα αυγά από την μια φωλιά στην άλλη και κάτι παθαίνω... έχουν πιάσει και οι ζέστες...!!Να τα χαίρεσαι.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## escape_a3

> .............................................
> Υγ: καμία φορά προσπαθώ να καταλάβω τι έχεις κάνει με τα αυγά από την μια φωλιά στην άλλη και κάτι παθαίνω... έχουν πιάσει και οι ζέστες...!!Να τα χαίρεσαι.


χαχαχα και εγώ, έχω χάσει την μπάλα....για αυτό δεν ρωτάω λεπτομέρειες....δεν καταλαβαίνω τι έχει κάνει

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Τα πάει αυτόματα όλα δεν το πολύ σκέφτεται, το σίγουρο είναι πως ότι κάνει το κάνει καλά και ας μην πολύ καταλαβαίνουμε εμείς.Αυτος ξέρει 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Ειχαμε την ίδια κουβέντα το πρωί στο messager ..  Έχω ετοιμάσει τα sos για να εξεταστείτε...

Πέρα απι την πλάκα, το ένα πουλάκι βγήκε το άλλο το βρήκα νεκρό στον πάτο. Θα τα γράψω το βραδάκι εκτός και αν πάμε για καμια μπυριτσα... Μανωλιο μπορείς και να μαζέψουμε και τους άλλους?

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Έλα ρε συ κρίμα.
Εκτός από τα sos φέρε και κανά σκονακι το βράδυ 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Μετά από λαϊκή απαίτηση θα κάνουμε μια ανακεφαλαίωση:

*1 ζευγάρι καρδερίνες του 2018*. Είχαν ξεκινήσει να παίζουν με νήματα και να στρώνουν φωλιά από Μάρτη. Μέχρι στιγμής έχουν κάνει 3 αυγά εντός φωλιάς, τα οποία παράτησαν και το πρώτο αυγό κλούβιασε (μάλλον κοιμόταν το βράδυ μέσα) και τα άλλα δύο ήταν ένσπορα. Το ένα το ράγισα χθες και βρήκα ψόφιο το πουλάκι σήμερα στον πάτο και το άλλο δεν το ταΐζει η παραμάνα γιατί έχει μεγάλη διαφορά από τα άλλα στη φωλιά και το τάισα στο χέρι πρώτη φορά...

*1 ζευγάρι καρδερίνες* με την τρελή που πέρυσι πετούσε τα μικρά όταν τους έβαλα δακτυλίδια και αρσενικός 4 ετών. Έκανε χάλια φωλιά και είχε σπασμένα αυγά στον πάτο. Έσωσα ένα που βγήκε άσπορο και έκανε και μια πεντάδα σε σούπερ φωλιά που όμως ήταν όλα άσπορα... Την έχω βάλει με άλλο αρσενικό τώρα και περιμένω να πάρω μια ένσπορη γέννα (μακάρι...)

*1 ζευγάρι καρδερίνες*, το θηλυκό 4 ετών και το αρσενικό 2. Έκαναν φωλιά, δεν κλώσαγε και είχαν και σπασμένα αυγά για δύο γέννες. Πήρα 3 μικρά στην παραμάνα και άλλα 2 που πήγαν στην παραμάνα του αδερφού μου. Μόλις γέννησε για 3η φορά, απομάκρυνα τον αρσενικό και τον έβαλα στην τρελή. Έκανε 5/5 μικρά που τα 2 μικρότερα τα έβαλα στη 2η παραμάνα μου (δεν είχα πάρει τα αυγά και είχαν μεγάλη διαφορά σε μέγεθος τα πουλάκια και δύσκολα θα τα μεγάλωνε και τα πέντε μόνη της). Άρα 10 μικρά από αυτό το ζευγάρι.

*1 ζευγάρι φανέτα* που το αρσενικό χτύπησε το θηλυκό και αναρρώνει στην ταράτσα. Δε θα μπει για αναπαραγωγή φέτος.

*1 ζευγάρι φανέτα* που έσωσα 2 αυγά και πήρα 2 πουλάκια (ένα στη δική μου παραμάνα και ένα στου αδερφού μου) και τώρα έχουν 4 αυγά που τα κλωσά φανατικά και τα περιμένω από αύριο...

Επομένως, 2 στα 3 ζευγάρια καρδερίνες δεν έχουν ικανοποιητική χρονιά μέχρι στιγμής και το 3ο έχει πάει τρένο.... Και το ένα ζευγάρι φανέτα πάνε κανονικά μέχρι στιγμής...

Χρωστάω φωτογραφίες και βίντεο από το σημερινό πουλάκι που τάισα στο χέρι...

----------


## MacGyver

> Έλα ρε συ κρίμα.
> Εκτός από τα sos φέρε και κανά σκονακι το βράδυ 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Κανονίστηκε για σήμερα στις 22.00 στην πλατεία που πήγαμε και την προηγούμενη φορά... Στις τρεις σωστές απαντήσεις κερνάω μπύρα

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Πλατεία Δημαρχείου Ίλιον, για όσους είναι της τελευταίας στιγμής

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Το πουλάκι δεν άντεξε δυστυχώς και νοιώθω...κάπως 

Το θέμα είναι ότι κρατούσα ημέρες από 27/5 που έκανε το τελευταίο αυγό και όχι απο 29/5 που τα έβαλα στην παραμανα και εκεί που νομισα ότι θα εχουν 2 και 3 μέρες διάφορα από τα αλλα καρδερινακια, είχαν 4 και 5 και νομισα οτι θα το ποδοπατησουν τα μεγάλα ή δε θα το ταισει. Αν τα ειχα υπολογίσει σωστά θα τα έβαζα στην τρελή που είχε ασπορα και θα μεγάλωνε τα εγγονια της... Συνεχίζουμε

----------


## MacGyver

Σήμερα αφαίρεσα τα δακτυλίδια από δύο πουλάκια. Το ένα είχε πρηστεί υπερβολικά και το άλλο στριφογυρνούσε με δυσκολία και το έκοψα και αυτό για να γλιτώσω τα χειρότερα. Το κακό με τα 2,5 είναι ότι τα περνάς αυστηρά 4-5 μέρα, όπου δεν είναι αρκετό το μήκος (και όχι το φάρδος) του ποδιού των μικρών, με αποτέλεσμα να σφηνώνει εύκολα μπροστά ή πίσω.







και το δεύτερο που είναι σε καλύτερη κατάσταση



Οι πληγές καθαρίστηκαν με φυσιολογικό ορό και έβαλα αλοιφή betadine. 


Στα καλά νέα είναι ότι βρήκα αυγό από το ζευγαράκι του 2018 και το μάζεψα. Έβαλα ψεύτικο άλλα δεν έκατσε καθόλου στη φωλιά. Να δούμε πόσα θα κάνει και αν θα στρωθεί...

Το φανετάκι δίνει ρεσιτάλ στο κλώσημα... Πιο ήρεμο και από καναρίνα https://youtu.be/rn1lGKG8rh4 



Υ.Γ. Ευχαριστώ Μανώλη2 για το ψαλιδάκι (για ακόμα μια φορά!!!)

----------


## MacGyver

Σήμερα η καρδερίνα δεν έκανε δεύτερο αυγό. Της έβαλα νέα φωλιά, την έστρωσε και καθόταν μέσα... Γυναίκες  :Confused0007: 

Το φανέτο είχε καλό λόγο που δεν σηκωνόταν με τίποτα!Βγήκε το πρώτο μικρό στο ζευγαράκι  :Happy0159: 



Τα καρδερινάκι που του έκοψα το δακτυλίδι μάλλον θα του μείνει κουσούρι... Τουλάχιστον είναι ζωντανό και ζωηρό

----------


## MacGyver

Δεν ξέρω αν πιστεύετε στο μάτι, αλλά κάποια πράγματα είναι ανεξήγητα (ευτυχώς με ευχάριστη κατάληξη)

Παρασκευή βλέπω 3 φανετάκια στη φωλιά (αυτή που λέγαμε ότι δε σηκώνεται  με τίποτα). 




Μιλάω με κάποιον στο τηλέφωνο (εκτός φόρουμ) και από τότε δεν την ξανά είδα στη φωλιά... Αποκορύφωμα, στις 22.00 το βράδυ να κοιμάται στο κλαδί με μικρά 1-2 ημερών... Ανοίγω φώτα στο μπαλκόνι, βάζω χωρισμα στην  παραμάνα που κλώσαγε άσπορα (και ένα καρδερινίσιο) και είχε τα 3 καρδερινάκια - 1 μηνών τώρα και της βάζω τη φωλιά. Η κυρία έφαγε και μετά έκατσε και πλέον τα ταΐζει κανονικά!!!! (τι να πεις για αυτή την παραμάνα φτου φτου)



Ευτυχώς είναι όλα μια χαρά και ίσως προλάβουν για φέτος να κάνουν μια ακόμα γέννα τα φανέτα...

Τα καρδερινάκια μουρμουρίζουν (και αγρίεψαν...)




Και σήμερα βρήκαμε ευκαιρία να καθαρίσουμε...



Η τρελή έκανε 2ο αυγό σήμερα, τα έχω στο πατάρι και τα πλαστικά που βάζω τα πετά στον πάτο. Αύριο θα τις τα γυρίσω και θα μπει χώρισμα, γιατί στο τσακ να κάνει πάλι την κουτσουκέλα του ο αρσενικός

----------


## MacGyver

Και εδώ η τρελή χθες 07.27 που έκανε το πρώτο αυγό της (δεν κοιμήθηκε στη φωλιά). Τώρα θυμήθηκα ότι έχω τις φωτογραφίες και είπα να τις μοιραστώ μαζί σας

----------


## TZANNSPY

Πραγματικά αυτές εδώ είναι οι περιπέτειες του MacGyver, όχι στην ομώνυμη τηλεοπτική σειρά...

Νώντα καλά τελικά αποτελέσματα να έχεις...!!!

----------


## MacGyver

> Πραγματικά αυτές εδώ είναι οι περιπέτειες του MacGyver, όχι στην ομώνυμη τηλεοπτική σειρά...
> 
> Νώντα καλά τελικά αποτελέσματα να έχεις...!!!


Ευχαριστώ Σπύρο, να είσαι καλά. Την παραμανα τη θυμάσαι? Είναι η ντιμπρανρουλα που δεν ήθελα να δώσω  :winky:

----------


## MacGyver

Έχω 3 μέρες να γράψω και δεν ξέρω τι να αναφέρω πρώτα. Λοιπόν, παραλίγο να ξεχάσω να περάσω δακτυλιδάκια στα φανετάκια τα οποία η παραμάνα τα δέχτηκε χαλαρά. Τελικά, όλα καλά με αυτή την ιστορία







Μπήκαν δακτυλιδάκια 2,7 χωρίς κάλυψη και είναι μια χαρά τα μικρά.

Τα καρδερινάκια τη μια στιγμή ήταν μέσα στη φωλιά και ήταν όλα τέλεια

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvsy...ature=youtu.be

και την άλλη βγήκαν από τη φωλιά σαν να τα χτύπησε ρεύμα και η κλώσα να τα κυνηγά (και εγώ να νομίζω ότι τα χτυπάει και να σκέφτομαι να τις τα πάρω). 

https://youtu.be/FB8s-cr7fyQ

Ευτυχώς που έχω τον από μηχανής Θεό (KostasKarderines) και με συμβουλεύει ότι καμιά καρδερίνα δεν παρατά τα μικρά της 13 ημερών. Τώρα είναι μια χαρά και προσπαθώ να βγάλω και βίντεο να τα ταΐζει έξω από τη φωλιά, αν και όταν με βλέπει "φωνάζει" για να έχουν το νου της τα μικρά και σταματά το τάισμα.

Ένα μικρό είχε πρόβλημα με αέρα να έχει συσσωρευτεί κάτω από το δέρμα του. Με τη βοήθεια του Νίκου και του Αντρέα το "ξεφούσκωσα" με αποστειρωμένη βελόνα από σύριγγα και είναι μια χαρά και αυτό...




Το κόκκινο στα χέρια μου είναι από τα παντζάρια που μαγείρευα, μην ανησυχείτε!

----------


## MacGyver

Part 2...

Οι άλλες δύο θηλυκές καρδερίνες κλωσάνε



Αυτή είναι η τρελή που μπήκε με τον αρσενικό από το άλλο ζευγάρι. Έκανε πρώτο και δεύτερο αυγό και τα μάζευα, αλλά τα ψεύτικα τα πετούσε από τη φωλιά. Το τρίτο το έκανε στον πάτο και μετά που της γύρισα τα 2 πρώτα βιδώθηκε και έκανε 4ο χθες (3ο στη φωλιά) και λογικά έκανε και άλλο σήμερα (όταν τα ετοίμαζα το πρωί δε σηκώθηκε να το επιβεβαιώσω).



Αυτή είναι του 2018 που δεν είχε βιδωθεί καθόλου μέχρι τώρα, αν και είχα πάρει ένσπορα αυγά από το συγκεκριμένο ζευγάρι. Χθες είχε 2 αυγά και μπαινόβγαινε στη φωλιά, ενώ το βράδυ κοιμήθηκε στο χείλος της φωλιάς. Σήμερα έκανε τρίτο και νομίζω ότι βιδώθηκε και αυτή με τη σειρά της.

Τα φανέτα ετοιμάζονται για νέα γέννα, στρώνουν φωλιά και λογικά αύριο μεθαύριο περιμένω να γεννήσουν.

----------


## sotos2908

Μπραβο Νωντα όμορφα πράγματα ολα καλα να πανε!!!!!!

----------


## IscarioTis

Μπραβω(οποιος καταλαβε καταλαβε γιατι με Ω)Νωντα με το καλο !

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Update...

Η τρελή κλωσά 3 αυγά και δε βγαίνει από τη φωλιά ούτε με αίτηση. Είχε κάνει και ένα στον πάτο και το βρήκα σπασμένο. Ελπίζω να είναι ένσπορα αυτή τη φορά.

Η μικρή (του 2018) μέχρι τώρα μου είχε κάνει αυγά και ένσπορα, αλλά ποτέ πάνω από 3. Τώρα κλωσά και αυτή φανατικά την 5άδα της:



Το καλό είναι ότι είναι ακριβώς τις ίδιες ημερομηνίες και οι δύο τους, επομένως μπορώ να τους τα μοιράσω αν με το καλό βγουν τα μικρά.

Το φανετάκι έκανε χθες αυγό μέσα στη φωλιά, αλλά σήμερα δεν βρήκα δεύτερο. 



Δεν καθόταν μέσα χθες και σήμερα και για να μην ξεραθεί το αυγό από τη ζέστη το έβαλα στο θάλαμο εκκόλαψης μαζί με το καρδερινίσιο και όχι μόνο 



Και μιας και μιλάμε για ζέστη, το πρωί ρίξαμε νερό στο μπαλκόνι και κατέβασα την τέντα. Βάζω 3-4 φορές την ημέρα λαχανικά και φυσικά δεν μένει ούτε κοτσάνι



Σήμερα, Σάββατο, ήταν ημέρα λαϊκής και τα πράγματα για τα πουλιά ήταν περισσότερα από τα δικά μας



Βέβαια, αξίζει τον κόπο η όλη ταλαιπωρία και τα έξοδα:

----------


## MacGyver

Καλημέρα σε όλους, 
Σήμερα το πρωί, πριν ξεκινήσω για τη δουλειά, τράβηξα το χώρισμα και έβαλα τα 3 καρδερινακια 20-22 ημερών από τη μια και το ζευγάρι από την άλλη. Σε 10 λεπτά είδα βστεματα και στρώσιμο φωλιάς και από τα δύο. Αν το απόγευμα δω τα μικρά να ζητάνε τροφή και δεν ταιζει από το κάγκελο,θα τραβήξω το χώρισμα και θα πιω το καφεδάκι μου βλέποντας αντιδράσεις και μετά πάλι χώρισμα. Τα μικρά έχουν αυγό, αυγότροφή, σπανάκι και στο μείγμα σπόρων αρκετό νιζερ και σουσάμι που είναι εύκολο να τα φάνε μόνα τους

----------


## ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΜΟΥΧΟΣ

θεωρητικα δεν θα εχεις κανενα θεμα νωντα.θα τρωνε αυγο φουλ.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Καλησπέρα,
Όταν ήρθα από τη δουλειά την είδα να ταΐζει από το κάγκελο και τα μικρά να ζητάνε αρκετά έντονα για τάισμα. Δεν το ρισκάρω άλλο και έβγαλα το χώρισμα.
Η κυρία έχει τρελαθεί να ταΐζει από τη μία και να φτιάχνει φωλιά από την άλλη... Ο αρσενικός δεν ταΐζει, αλλά δεν ενοχλεί και τα μικρά, ευτυχώς. Περισσότερο ενδιαφέρεται για τη φωλιά και το χτίσιμό της...

Η τρελή είναι ...τρελή. Αν δεν κράταγα και ημερολόγιο θα με είχε τρελάνει και εμένα:
Σάββατο 15/6 κάνει αυγό και της το παίρνω
Κυριακή 16/6 κάνει αυγό και το παίρνω. Τα ψεύτικα τα πετούσε στον πάτο
Δευτέρα 17/6 κάνει αυγό στον πάτο και το απόγευμα της βάζω τα δύο δικά της για να βιδωθεί από το επόμενο πρωί
Τρίτη 18/6 κάνει αυγό μέσα στη φωλιά και κλωσά κανονικά
Τετάρτη, Πέμπτη, Παρασκευή δεν κάνει άλλο αυγό και θεωρώ ότι σταμάτησε στα 4 (τα 3 στη φωλιά)
Σήμερα, Δευτέρα 24/6, τη βλέπω να έχει 5 αυγά στη φωλιά!!!!

Αυτό τώρα πώς εξηγείται?  Έκανα ωοσκόπηση και είναι 2 ένσπορα (από τα πρώτα φυσικά)

Και η μικρή του 2018 έχει 2 τουλάχιστον ένσπορα από τα 5 της (γέννησε 17 - 21/6 και έκατσε μετά το 3ο)

Το φανέτο γέννησε στον πάτο σήμερα (σπασμένο) και ελπίζω αύριο να βρει στόχο

Χρωστάω φωτογραφίες γιατί το igmur δε μπορούσε να τις ανεβάσει και να τις κάνω copy paste

----------


## MacGyver

H τρελή



και η λογική (του 2018)

----------


## MacGyver

24 του μήνα τα ένωσα και είδα βατέματα και σήμερα 26 έκανε πρώτο αυγό. Θα είναι ένσπορη η γέννα της?



Είδα και τον αρσενικό να την ταΐζει στο στόμα όσο κλώσαγε και αυτή όταν βγαίνει ταΐζει τα μικρά!!!! Θυμίζω ότι τα μικρά είναι από άλλον αρσενικό που τον είχα δει να σπάει αυγά και τα είχα με χώρισμα, ακόμα και μετά την τράμπα που έκανα τα αρσενικά (βάτεψε την τρελή που κλώσαγε 5αδα άσπορα και τώρα έχει μερικά ένσπορα). Τα μικρά δεν ρισκάρω να τα χωρίσω, θα τα αφήσω μαζί λίγες μέρες ακόμα και μετά θα βάλω το χώρισμα (βγήκαν 2-3-4 Ιουνίου).

Κάποιος (ή μαλλον κάποια) βιάστηκε να βγει από τη φωλιά σήμερα. Γεννήθηκε στις 13/6 και κλάρωσε σε 13 μέρες... Το τυχερό του νούμερο

----------


## MacGyver

Τα 4 θηλυκά μου σήμερα (3 καρδερίνες και ένα φανέτο, οι παραμάνες είναι ουδέτερου φύλλου χαχα)

2ο αυγό η κυρία του πάνω ορόφου με τα μικρά και τον αρσενικό μαζί της



Η τρελή



Η Μις 2018



Και το φανετάκι

----------


## MacGyver

Γεννητούρια... κερνάω πούρα!!!!



Αυτή είναι η κάτω αριστερά, μις 2018, καρκίνος με ωροσκόπο παρθένο με το δικό μου 6άρι (αφού σας αρέσει να με δουλεύετε...)

Γιατί εσύ τρελή δε σηκώνεσαι με τίποτα;





Η τρίτη της παρέας κλωσά και είναι μαζί με τα 3 μικρά και τον αρσενικό [τα μικρά ακόμα ζητάνε ταΐσματα για να τους βάλω το χώρισμα (28 ημερών)]. Χρωστάω φωτογραφία

Το καλό είναι ότι πήρα απ' όλα τα αρσενικά μου ένσπορα αυγά και τα τρία θηλυκά μου θα μεγαλώσουν τα μικρά τους για φέτος.  Ελπίζω να πάνω όλα καλά για όλες τους...

----------


## escape_a3

> ..................................................
> 
> *Το καλό είναι ότι πήρα απ' όλα τα αρσενικά μου ένσπορα αυγά* ......


Νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι (αν όχι το πρώτο) το 2ο πιό σημαντικό θέμα...το πρώτο είναι ότι πήρες πουλάκια.
Σημαίνει ότι δε "βαράνε" στου κουτρούλη το γάμο και πλέον του χρόνου (πρώτα ο Θεός) απλά θα κάνεις κόπι-πάστε  ::    ό,τι έκανες φέτος, από ζευγάρια έως κλπ.

Συγχαρητήρια και πάλι και χαίρομαι που δείχνεις-μυείς και τα παιδιά σου σε ένα υγιές χόμπι (όποιο κι αν είναι αυτό).

----------


## MacGyver

> Συγχαρητήρια και πάλι και χαίρομαι που δείχνεις-μυείς και τα παιδιά σου σε ένα υγιές χόμπι (όποιο κι αν είναι αυτό).


Ευχαριστώ Αντρέα για τα καλά σου λόγια! Αυτό που προσπαθώ να περάσω στα παιδιά μου είναι ο σεβασμός και η αγάπη σε όλα τα ζώα (το υγιές χόμπι είναι μεγάλη κουβέντα) 

Κυριολεκτικά είναι απίστευτες στιγμές που μόνο αν τις ζήσει κάποιος από κοντά θα καταλάβει το μεγαλείο αυτών των πουλιών και χαίρομαι που τις απολαμβάνω μαζί με τα παιδιά μου και με εσάς φυσικά. Φαντάσου να βλέπεις αυτή την εικόνα να εξελίσσεται μπροστά στα μάτια σου (κρίμα που δεν τράβηξα βίντεο, του χρόνου sos να πάρω κάμερα)

----------


## MacGyver

Επανάληψη:



Στο νούμερο ένα έχει 3 μικρά (είναι το βίντεο που έβαλα στα στιγμιότυπα) και εδώ μια φωτογραφία τους. Τα δύο αυγά είναι άσπορα, θα τα αφαιρέσω αύριο - μεθαύριο



Στο νούμερο 2 είναι η τρελή με 2 μικρά και 3 αυγά άσπορα. Τις πέταξα τα άσπορα και έβαλα ένα ψεύτικο και έχει 2 ώρες να πάει στη φωλιά και κάθομαι σε αναμμένα κάρβουνα





Στο νούμερο 3 έχει 6  αυγά και ακόμα μέσα στο κλουβί τα 3 μικρά της που είναι 30 ημερών (πρέπει να την κάνουν σιγά σιγά με ελαφριά πηδηματάκια...)




και εδώ βγάζουμε φωτογραφίες χωρίς προειδοποίηση και με duck face

----------


## kostaskirki

Μπραβο σου Νωντα! Πολυ ωραιες εικονες! 
Καλη συνεχεια σου ευχομαι!

----------


## MacGyver

Καλημέρα σε όλους,

Ζέστη και πάλι ζέστη αυτές τις μέρες, με αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε εγκατάλειψη νεοσσών και να ταΐζουμε οικογενειακώς 4 καρδερινάκια στο χέρι. Ευτυχώς έχει αναλάβει η σύζυγος όταν λείπω από το σπίτι και φυσικά η μεγάλη κόρη που τη βλέπω να έχει πάρει την τρέλα μου









Από μεθαύριο περιμένω και άλλα μικρά στο θηλυκό που μεγάλωσε μόνο του την προηγούμενη φορά τα 3 καρδερινάκια που της άφησα. Μάλλον έχει 5/6 ένσπορα και αν πάνε όλα καλά λογικά θα πράξω όπως και πριν και θα βάλω 2-3 σε μια παραμάνα για να έχουν περισσότερες πιθανότητες επιβίωσης

Το ζευγάρι φανέτα δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς κάνει γιατί τα είχα δει να είναι 2 μέρες στη φωλιά, μετά δεν είδα αυγά και χθες έκαναν 1ο αυγό... Πάντως είναι μακράν η πιο προσεγμένη φωλιά από φανέτα που έχω δει




Θα κλείσουμε με φωτογραφία από ένα θηλυκό καρδερινάκι. Νομίζω σε αυτή την ηλικία ο καλύτερος τρόπος να μαντέψεις το φύλλο τους είναι το χρώμα στο πλατάρι της φτερούγας και εάν έχουν αρχίσει να γουργουρίζουν τα αρσενικά (έχουμε και από αυτά!!!)

----------


## MacGyver

Κυριακή πρωί έγραφα για την ωραία φωλιά από τα φανέτα, το απόγευμα αχούρι και 2ο αυγό στον πάτο... Όπως έγραψα και στο θέμα http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...8E%CE%BD/page3  έβαλα το αυγό στην κλωσομηχανή και είναι ένσπορο.

Στις καρδερίνες περιμένουμε να σκάσουν τα μικρά της κυρίας (αν έχουν αντέξει τις ζέστες...)



και οι άλλες δύο ετοιμάζουν φωλιές και θα δείξει τι θα γίνει στη συνέχεια. Πάντως τα 4 μικρά μεγαλώνουν με γρήγορους ρυθμούς και έχουμε πάρει όλα τα μέλη της οικογένειας το "κολάει" στο τάισμα (σήμερα τα τάισαν τα παιδιά μόνα τους!!!!)

----------


## MacGyver

Καλησπέρα, 2 αφίξεις χθες το απόγευμα και σήμερα το πρωί. Τα έχει τούμπανο από φαγητό φτου φτου σκόρδα (οι απογευματινές φωτογραφίες είναι θολές, δεν τα ενοχλώ πάλι σήμερα)



Η τρελή έκανε αυγό το πρωί αλλά ξεχωρίζουν 2-3 φυσαλίδες που κινούνται και για αυτό το λόγο είναι σίγουρα άσπορο. Το άφησα μέσα στη φωλιά για να μην την ενοχλήσω (δεν ξέρω αν ξεχωρίζουν οι φυσαλίδες από την παρακάτω φωτογραφία)



και το τρίτο ζευγαράκι έκανε πρόβα τοκετού σήμερα, άρα όπου να 'ναι θα έχουμε ευχάριστα και εδώ

----------


## MacGyver

Συνεχίζουμε και συνεχίζουμε... Αν δεν τα έγραφα στο ημερολόγιο και εδώ θα είχα χάσει τα αυγά και τα πασχάλια

Η κυρία του πάνω ορόφου έβγαλε 3 μικρά και μετά της πήρα τα υπόλοιπα 3 ένσπορα αυγά (είχε 6/6!!!). Στα μικρά έβαλα σήμερα 2,7 δακτυλίδι (χθες έλειπα όλη μέρα από το σπίτι) χωρίς κάλυψη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! στο μεγάλο που ήταν 6 ημερών, και 2,5 mm στο δεύτερο πουλάκι (στο 3ο θα βάλω αύριο που θα είναι 5 ημερών). Μέχρι στιγμής όλα καλά





Όταν πήρα τα 3 ένσπορα αυγά δυστυχώς τσούγκρισα τα 2 (τα πήρα με κουταλάκι και όταν άφηνα το 2ο στη φωλιά χτύπησε το πρώτο). Σήμερα είδα 2 πουλάκια να έχουν βγει και μάλλον το άλλο δε θα βγει... Αυτά είναι στην παραμάνα που είχε μεγαλώσει και τα υπόλοιπα καρδερινάκια όταν είχα σπάσει την 5αδα του ίδιου θηλυκού



Τα άλλα δύο ζευγάρια μου έχουν από 4 αυγά (η τρελή νομίζω πρέπει να είχε 5 σήμερα, άρα μπορεί το άσπορο να το "εξαφάνισε")

Η τρελή:




Και τα αυγά της 2018:


Η άλλη παραμάνα έχει τα 3/5 ένσπορα αυγά καρδερίνας που μου έφερε ο Μανωλιός που λογικά θα βγουν από μεθαύριο





Αυτή η παραμάνα τελευταία είχε μεγαλώσει τα 3 φανετάκια που έχουν κλαρώσει 



Και εδώ τα 4 μικρά καρδερινάκια που ταΐζουμε στο χέρι και μπήκαν σε κλουβί για να μην τα μαζεύουμε μέσα στο σπίτι





Το ένα από τα τέσσερα είναι αρκετά μικρότερο στην ανάπτυξη του και είναι το 3 πουλάκι από το ίδιο αρσενικό που παρουσιάζει το ίδιο πρόβλημα (τα άλλα δύο τα είχα χάσει, πέρυσι και φέτος σε παραμάνα μετά τις 30 ημέρες που σταμάτησαν να τα ταΐζουν). Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρει τώρα που το ταΐζουμε στο χέρι, ακόμα και όταν δε ζητάει

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Το κορίτσι και τα μάτια σου!!!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Μερικές σημερινές εικόνες:
Η τρελή:



Η 2018:




Τα 3 μικρά που μεγαλώνει η καρδερίνα (όλα μια χαρά με τα δακτυλίδια τους, ακόμα και ένα που έβαλα χωρίς κάλυψη)



Τα άλλα 2 της παραπάνω που είναι στην παραμάνα (στο ένα μπήκε δακτυλίδι σήμερα και για αυτό έβαλα και τα σπόρια στη φωλιά)




Και τέλος, τα τέσσερα που ταΐζουμε στο χέρι




Το φανέτο έχει ένα αυγό στη φωλιά και κλωσσά και βρήκα και ένα στον πάτο που ήταν άσπορο (είχε "νερό" μέσα). Να δούμε πως θα τα βολέψουμε στις διακοπές....

----------


## MacGyver

Σήμερα είχαμε φωτογράφηση:

Ένα από τα μικρά φανέτα




Ένα από τα μικρά που ταΐζουμε στο χέρι (η αδυναμία μου)




Κλάρωνουν σιγά σιγά και τα μικρά της καρδερίνας που ταΐζει μόνη της




Και εδώ τα δύο της μικρότερα που είναι στην παραμάνα (το 1ο που κλάρωσε έχει 4 μέρες διαφορά με το μικρότερο, αλλά μάλλον η καρδερίνα ταΐζει καλύτερα από την παραμάνα και ας έχει ένα περισσότερο)




Και τα δύο καρδερινάκια του Μανωλιού στην άλλη παραμάνα 




Η μις 2018 είχε 5/6 ένσπορα και η τρελή 4 άσπορα για αυτό και τους μοίρασα. Σε αυτή έχω αφήσει αυτά που θα σκάσουν πρώτα (ήταν στην ωοσκόπηση πιο σκούρα) και τα περιμένω από αύριο




και η τρελή



Και φωτογραφίες από δύο αρσενικά που δεν ποζάρουν συχνά





Τέλος, το μικρό καρδερινάκι που του έκανα ζημιά στο πόδι από το δακτυλίδι, το οποίο είναι αρσενικό και γουργουρίζει συνέχεια



και το ραδιοφωνάκι σε ρόλο δασκάλου που παίζει ήχους που έχουμε σε usb

----------


## MacGyver

Έχω καιρό να γράψω και για να μην γίνω κουραστικός θα βάλω αρκετές φωτογραφίες και θα κάνουμε τη σούμα με τα συμπεράσματα της αναπαραγωγής στο τέλος του μήνα.

Τα 3 φετινά φανετάκια, μάλλον 2 αρσενικά και ένα θηλυκό αν και δεν είμαι σίγουρος (έχω πετύχει ένα να γουργουρίζει, αλλά τα έχω ακόμα όλα μαζί)







τα 4 μικρά που ταϊζαμε οικογενειακώς πήγανε και 10 μέρες παραθέριση στον Αντρέα και γύρισαν βαμμένα:











τα 3 μικρά που μεγάλωσε η καρδερίνα 








Ένα αρσενικό φανέτο από το ζευγάρι μου



και το άτυχο θηλυκό με το χτύπημα στο κεφάλι από το άλλο αρσενικό που δεν μπήκε σε αναπαραγωγή φέτος και είχαμε μόνο ένα ζευγάρι φανέτα. Ευτυχώς είναι καλά, αν και σημαδεμένο...



Χρωστάω μια γερή ανακεφαλαίωση και φωτογραφίες...

----------


## MacGyver

Μερικές ακόμα φωτογραφίες, σιγά σιγά ομορφαίνουμε:











Χρωστάω και τη σούμα. Στα γρήγορα:

- 1 ζευγάρι φανέτα δεν μπήκε σε αναπαραγωγή γιατί το αρσενικό χτύπησε το θηλυκό.

- Το δεύτερο ζευγάρι φανέτα έκανε μια γέννα που κλάρωσαν 3 μικρά και αρκετά αυγά ένσπορα στον πάτο. Από αυτά βγήκαν σε παραμάνες 2 πουλάκια (το ένα το έχασα 7 ημερών) και παραλίγο και ένα στην κλωσσομηχανή αν δεν το έπαιρνα και το έβαζα σε παραμάνα μια μέρα πριν εκκολαφτεί.  :Mad0054:  :Mad0054: 

- 1 ζευγάρι καρδερίνες που πήρα 15 πουλάκια σε 4 γέννες. Στην αρχή ΄έβρισκα σπασμένα αυγά και τα έβαζα σε παραμάνες (2 και 3 μικρά) και στις δύο τελευταίες γέννες ήταν με χώρισμα μόνο του το θηλυκό και έβγαλε δύο 5άδες (απλά της άφηνα 3 πουλάκια κάθε φορά και έβαζα 2 σε παραμάνα)

- 1 ζευγάρι καρδερίνες του 2018, όπου το αρσενικό ήταν 6άρακι δικό μου και το θηλυκό από ανταλλαγή με άτομο εκτός φόρουμ, και πήρα κλαρωμένα 5 πουλάκια (ένα γραβατάκι 6άρι μεταξύ των άλλων!!!). Από αυτό το ζευγάρι ήταν και δύο μικρά (το ένα βγήκε στην κλωσσομηχανή) και δεν τα κατάφεραν λόγω υπερβολικού φαγητού με την σύριγγα  :Mad0054:  και 2 μικρά που τα έχασα 5-6 ημερών στην παραμάνα του αδερφού μου (μαζί με το φανετάκι)

- 1 ζευγάρι καρδερίνες, όπου το θηλυκό ήταν η "τρελή" που μου πετούσε πέρυσι τα μικρά από τη φωλιά με τα δακτυλίδια. Αυτό δεν πήγε πολύ καλά, κλώσησε 2 φορές άσπορα προς μεγάλη μου απογοήτευση και μετά έβγαλε 3 πουλάκια που τα παράτησε (το ένα ψόφησε) και τα άλλα τα ταΐσαμε στο χέρι μαζί με 2 από το παραπάνω ζευγάρι. Επίσης, της είχα βάλει 2 αυγά από το πάνω ζευγάρι (είχε 5άδα και την έσπασα) και μια-δύο μέρες πριν εκκολαφθούν δεν βγήκαν τα μικρά τελικά (έλειπα διακοπές και δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς έγινε, πχ τρόμαξε και κοιμήθηκε εκτός φωλιάς).

Επίσης, μεγαλώσαμε και 2 μικρά καρδερινάκια του Μανωλιού σε μια παραμάνα (3/5 ένσπορα αυγά, το ένα μικρό το βρήκα νεκρό 2 ημερών) που τον παρακαλάω να έρθει να τα πάρει πριν τα απαλλοτριώσω...


Εκτός από τα 25 περίπου πουλάκια που είδαμε και μέσα από αυτό το θέμα, μάθαμε να ταΐζουμε στο χέρι (οικογενειακώς), φτιάξαμε την κλωσσομηχανή όπου αποδείχθηκε λειτουργική, δεν είχαμε απώλειες σε παλιά πουλιά και last but not least η κατασκευή μας στο μπαλκόνι με τη σίτα και τις 76αρες ζευγαρώστες άξιζε τον κόπο (και το κόστος), κρατώντας μακρυά σπουργίτια και δεκαοχτούρες από το μπαλκόνι και συγκρατώντας τα φλούδια, ακαθαρσίες και πούπουλα. Έμεινε μόνο η γκρίνια που κατέστρεψα τα λουλούδια της γυναίκας μου....


Επόμενο βήμα είναι να βγάλουμε το χειμώνα χωρίς απώλειες (και με λίγη φωνητική εκπαίδευση) και να επιλέξουμε σιγά σιγά τα ζευγαράκια μας για του χρόνου. Ήδη έχουμε νέα αίματα από κάτι άσχημες καρδερίνες  :Jumping0046:  και ελπίζω να τα καμαρώσουμε όλοι μαζί του χρόνου.

----------


## MacGyver

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Καιρό είχαμε να γράψουμε και να δείξουμε εικόνες. Εδώ είναι 2 καρδερινάκια από αυτά που ταΐζαμε στο χέρι... 





Και ένα βιντεάκι σημερινό από τα μικρά που γουργουρίζουν ακόμα (σίγουρα δεν μοιάζει με κελάηδησμα καρδερίνας ακόμα). Οι φωνές καναρινιού που ακούγονται είναι από τις 2 παραμάνες μιας και αρσενικό καναρίνι δεν έχω. Μάλλον είναι ακόμα πυρωμένες χαχα (αφιερωμένο στο Νίκο Ndls!!!!)

----------


## TZANNSPY

Well done...!!!
Μπράβο Νώντα...!!!

----------


## MacGyver

https://youtu.be/f_qqAnR-ETE

Καλή Χρονιά και Χρόνια Πολλά. Συνεχίζουμε...

----------


## kostas salonika

> https://youtu.be/f_qqAnR-ETE
> 
> Καλή Χρονιά και Χρόνια Πολλά. Συνεχίζουμε...


Καλή χρόνια Νωντα με υγεία φίλε ...
Πως πάνε τα εργαλεία ;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

> Καλή χρόνια Νωντα με υγεία φίλε ...
> Πως πάνε τα εργαλεία ;;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Χρόνια Πολλά Κώστα και σε σένα. Μια χαρά μέχρι στιγμής, περιμένω να περάσει ο βαρύς χειμώνας της Αθήνας (δε θέλω γέλια και σχόλια) για να αποφασίσω σιγά σιγά για τα ζευγαράκια που θα μπουν τη νέα σεζόν και να ανοίξω σχετικό θέμα όσο το δυνατόν νωρίτερα για να περιγράψω και την προετοιμασία τους.

----------


## kostas salonika

Από αρρώστιες ;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

> Από αρρώστιες ;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Μέχρι στιγμής ολα καλά. Ένα φετινο θηλυκό έχασα από βλακεία μου... Κατέβα Αθήνα να τα πούμε από κοντά  :winky:

----------

